# Hilo Temporada NFL 2021 (y playoff para la 2022)



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues la madrugada del 9 al 10 de septiembre empieza la nueva temporada con el KickOff Game, entre los actuales campeones, los Tampa Bay Buccaneers, y la franquicia deportiva mas valiosa pecuniariamente del mundo, los Dallas Cowboys.

Este año la temporada regular se alarga a 17 partidos, y el modo de playoff permanece como el año pasado, pasando 7 por conferencia a las eliminatorias por el titulo, y solo con el mejor equipo de cada conferencia en la fase regular obteniendo el first round bye.

La SuperBowls será la madrugada del 13 al 14 de febrero de 2022 en California

Las apuestas ahora mismo estna así (entre parentesis, tras jornada 4) (siguiente parentesis, tras jornada 8) (siguiente parentesis, tras jornada 13) (siguiente parentesis, tras jornada 16) (último parentesis, tras jornada 17) *(en negrita entre liga regular y antes del comienzo de playoff) (en negrita tras cada ronda de playoff)*

Kansas City Chiefs - 5.50 (6.50) (13) (7) (4.50) (6) *(6) (5) (2.20) (E)*
Tampa Bay Buccaneers - 7.50 (7) (7) (6) (7) (8.50) *(9) (6.50) (E)*
Buffalo Bills - 12 (9) (6) (12) (10) (9) *(8.50) (6) (E)*
Baltimore Ravens - 13 (12) (13) (15) (51) (251) *(E)*
San Francisco 49ers - 13 (23) (51) (51) (41) (34) *(26) (12) (5.50) (E)*
Los Angeles Rams - 14 (12) (7.50) (13) (9) (9.50) *(9.50) (8.50) (3.10) (1.50)*
Green Bay Packers - 14 (10) (10) (8.50) (5) (4.50) *(4.75) (4.20) (E)*
Cleveland Browns - 17 (12) (41) (51) (101) (E)

Denver Broncos - 21 (34) (101) (126) (251) (E)
Seattle Seahawks - 26 (23) (67) (301) (E)
Miami Dolphins -26 (81) (1001) (251) (101) (E)
Tennessee Titans - 26 (29) (17) (23) (19) (13) *(9) (8.50) (E)*
New Orleans Saints - 29 (41) (26) (201) (251) (126) *(E)*
Dallas Cowboys - 29 (17) (11) (13) (11) (13) *(13) (E)*
Indianapolis Colts - 31 (51) (41) (34) (19) (23) *(E)*
New England Patriots - 31 (67) (41) (8) (15) (17) *(21) (E)*

Los Angeles Chargers - 31 (19) (26) (23) (51) (41) *(E)*
Pittsburgh Steelers - 34 (101) (41) (81) (151) (201) *(67) (E)*
Minnesota Vikings - 41 (51) (81) (126) (126) (E)
Arizona Cardinals - 41 (17) (12) (8.5) (21) (17) *(23) (E)*
Chicago Bears - 51 (81) (351) (1501) (E)
Atlanta Falcons - 51 (201) (351) (751) (501) (E)
Carolina Panthers - 51 (61) (126) (401) (E)
Washington exRedskins -51 (67) (501) (81) (751) (E)

Las Vegas Raiders - 61 (51) (41) (151) (126) (67) *(41) (E)*
Philadelphia Eagles - 67 (126) (126) (81) (67) (51) *(61) (E)*
Jacksonville Jaguars - 67 (501) (2501) (10001) (E)
New York Giants - 67 (151) (751) (751) (E)
New York Jets - 81 (301) (1501) (7501) (E)
Cincinnati Bengals - 101 (81) (46) (41) (29) (21) *(21) (16) (10) (2.70)*
Houston Texans - 126 (751) (2501) (E)
Detroit Lions - 126 (501) (5001) (10001) (E)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

@Walter Sobchak @Xequinfumfa @Trollaco del copón


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Pillo sitio, a @Häskelärk creo que tambien le interesara este hilo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Veo que los Steelers son el 18º en las apuestas, se vislumbra un año glorioso.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Tus Packers estan bastante arriba, a ver si este año pasan de final de conferencia, puede ser una de las ultimas oportunidades para que Rodgers gane un segundo anillo. Añado que me parece un error ampliar la RS.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Acabo de pronosticar que los Bills seran campeones, nunca pense que haria algo asi.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

¿En que estadio es la SB, en el de los Rams?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿En que estadio es la SB, en el de los Rams?.



El de Rams y Chargers


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de pronosticar que los Bills seran campeones, nunca pense que haria algo asi.



Es raro, verlos de 3º favorito.

Yo creo que vuelven a perder la final AFC contra Chiefs


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El de Rams y Chargers



Ah, ya se han ido los Chargers de la mierda de campo donde jugaban.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

¿A que coño esperan en Washington para ponerle nombre al equipo?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿A que coño esperan en Washington para ponerle nombre al equipo?.



Han dicho que en 2022


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Ago 2021)

Me sorprende ver a los Broncos tan arriba, han debido de mejorar mucho la plantilla. De momento no he leido ninguna previa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me sorprende ver a los Broncos tan arriba, han debido de mejorar mucho la plantilla. De momento no he leido ninguna previa.



y mas estando en la division de Chiefs


----------



## España Forever (29 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me sorprende ver a los Broncos tan arriba, han debido de mejorar mucho la plantilla. De momento no he leido ninguna previa.



La plantilla de los Broncos es muy buena. Solo les falta un buen QB.


----------



## España Forever (29 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de pronosticar que los Bills seran campeones, nunca pense que haria algo asi.



Creo que el nivel de Josh Allen bajará este año. Lo del año pasado fue muy brutal. El defecto más grande que tenía su roster era que no tenían pass rush. En este draft gastaron sus dos primeras selecciones en solucionarlo.


----------



## España Forever (29 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tus Packers estan bastante arriba, a ver si este año pasan de final de conferencia, puede ser una de las ultimas oportunidades para que Rodgers gane un segundo anillo. Añado que me parece un error ampliar la RS.



No se como afectará a los Packers todo el ruido alrededor de Rodgers durante la temporada muerta.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ago 2021)

Voy a meter 300 leuros a los Jets, que me quiero cambiar de coche.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ago 2021)

España Forever dijo:


> No se como afectará a los Packers todo el ruido alrededor de Rodgers durante la temporada muerta.



¿Que ha pasado con Rodgers?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ago 2021)

Ni puta idea, no sigo la pretemporada y de hecho creo que estos partidos solo sirven para que haya lesiones, por lo visto vuestro QB va a ser Jameis Winston, nunca me convencio.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ago 2021)

La verdad es que historicamente los Saints fueron un equipo de mierda, desde su fundacion tardaron 20 años en jugar playoffs, hasta principios de siglo no ganaron partidos en postemporada, les salva la epoca de Brees-Payton, yo creo que Payton ya cumplio un ciclo y deberiais reconstruir.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ago 2021)

A ver si los de primero y diez sacan previas y nos hacemos una idea de por donde puede ir la temporada.


----------



## España Forever (30 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado con Rodgers?.



Amagó con no volver a los Packers si no lo traspasaban o aseguraban ser el QB1 durante tres o cuatro años. Al parecer el plan de los Packers es que juegue Rodgers este año y luego darle la alternativa a Jordan Love.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ago 2021)

España Forever dijo:


> Amagó con no volver a los Packers si no lo traspasaban o aseguraban ser el QB1 durante tres o cuatro años. Al parecer el plan de los Packers es que juegue Rodgers este año y luego darle la alternativa a Jordan Love.



Creo que con Rodgers puede acabar pasando lo mismo que con Favre.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ago 2021)

¿Por que dices que es el equipo de su vida, Rodgers es de SF?.


----------



## España Forever (30 Ago 2021)

Los 49ers han drafteado a un QB este último draft con el pick 3. No creo que vayan a por Rodgers.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que dices que es el equipo de su vida, Rodgers es de SF?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Creo que la eleccion estaba entre el y Alex Smith.


----------



## España Forever (30 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Creo que con Rodgers puede acabar pasando lo mismo que con Favre.



Ese será el temor del propio Rodgers.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ago 2021)

La verdad es que aquella jugada fue un cagadon, vi el partido entero hace un tiempo en youtube y parece increible que los Vikings perdieran.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2021)

Pronostico anillo de los Bills derrotando en la SB a los Packers, lo siento @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2021)

A ver si se pasa @Covid Bryant y anima el hilo con sus troleos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A ver si se pasa @Covid Bryant y anima el hilo con sus troleos.



De NFL solo veo playoffs, en enero estaré.

de mientras standings y poco más, quizás vea algún partido de RS si me aburro/recuerdo



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pronostico anillo de los Bills derrotando en la SB a los Packers, lo siento @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



esto si que es una troleada buena


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> De NFL solo veo playoffs, en enero estaré.
> 
> de mientras standings y poco más, quizás vea algún partido de RS si me aburro/recuerdo
> 
> ...



Los dos llegaron a la final de conferencia el año pasado, no es descabellado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los dos llegaron a la final de conferencia el año pasado, no es descabellado.



Por eso tienen menos chances, en NFL cambia mucho la cosa de un año para otro, no sigo los fichajes ni me sé el 90% de los nombres para saber del tema, pero casi nunca se repite campeón ni finalista/s in fact Kansas repitiendo final ya tuvo mérito, y me da que siguen siendo favoritos pa este año.


----------



## España Forever (2 Sep 2021)

Los equipos que pueden dar un salto cualitativo importante en mi opinión pueden ser los Dolphins, Chargers, Rams y Washington.


----------



## Nachop (3 Sep 2021)

Pues yo voy a meter 10€ a mis chicosvaca a ver si me dan una alegría... Han reforzado la defensa y Dak y Zek tienen ganas de demostrar lo que valen tras un año lesionado el primero y flojo el segundo...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Sep 2021)

Nachop dijo:


> Pues yo voy a meter 10€ a mis chicosvaca a ver si me dan una alegría... Han reforzado la defensa y Dak y Zek tienen ganas de demostrar lo que valen tras un año lesionado el primero y flojo el segundo...



Juegan el kickoff game. Si ganan, serán lideres de toda la liga por 3 días 

Y si pierden, colistas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Sep 2021)

Nachop dijo:


> Pues yo voy a meter 10€ a mis chicosvaca a ver si me dan una alegría... Han reforzado la defensa y Dak y Zek tienen ganas de demostrar lo que valen tras un año lesionado el primero y flojo el segundo...



Mejor gastate ese dinero en drogas, le sacaras mas provecho.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Sep 2021)

​¿Y los Cowboys que, otra vez campeones de la Super Bowl?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Sep 2021)

Estoy harto de oir en septiembre que este puede ser el año de los Cowboys, luego hacen una temporada de mierda o en el mejor de los casos caen en divisionales.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Sep 2021)

Me gustaria que cada uno explicara que le llevo a ser del equipo que es, empezare yo:

En la temporada 2005/06 cuando los Steelers ganaron su quinta SB yo empece a hacer apuestas por Internet, en aquella epoca no seguia la NFL pero me dio por ver las cuotas de campeon en enero y vi que su victoria se pagaba a casi 10 euros, asi que le meti unos eurillos. Eso me obligo a seguir los playoffs y a enterarme de como funcionaban aunque no veia partidos, para mi sorpresa acabaron ganando, y a partir de la temporada siguiente empece a seguir la NFL y a empaparme de las reglas y la esencia del juego. Años mas tarde volvieron a ganar y de nuevo me hicieron ganar pasta, comence tambien a leer sobre la historia del equipo, a ver que sus exitos se habian basado en una gran defensa, que es el tipo de equipo que a mi me gusta. ¿Que os hizo a vosotros elegir equipo?.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Yo como siempre, para los playoffs estaré por aquí, la regular season me cuesta más. Le iré echando un vistazo de vez en cuando.

Simpatía por Patriots, Seahawks y Saints, aunque no soy un nazi ni un radical. Lo mismo dentro de 3 años tengo un nuevo amor.

En los dos primeros casos por Superbowls épicas, en el segundo por EL ROBO, todos sabéis cual.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Sep 2021)

"Es un equipo joven y en construccion, el año que viene deben dar un paso adelante", siempre son el mejor equipo de la proxima temporada.


----------



## trolero (8 Sep 2021)

Dak se romperá, como siempre, y Zak seguirá de pleitos con la madre de sus hijos por las palizas que dice que le dio.

Siempre he visto la NFL desde fuera, nunca fui de ningún equipo, pero desde 2018 reconozco que tengo debilidad por Kansas. Y creo que este año llega también a la SB.


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me gustaria que cada uno explicara que le llevo a ser del equipo que es, empezare yo:
> 
> En la temporada 2005/06 cuando los Steelers ganaron su quinta SB yo empece a hacer apuestas por Internet, en aquella epoca no seguia la NFL pero me dio por ver las cuotas de campeon en enero y vi que su victoria se pagaba a casi 10 euros, asi que le meti unos eurillos. Eso me obligo a seguir los playoffs y a enterarme de como funcionaban aunque no veia partidos, para mi sorpresa acabaron ganando, y a partir de la temporada siguiente empece a seguir la NFL y a empaparme de las reglas y la esencia del juego. Años mas tarde volvieron a ganar y de nuevo me hicieron ganar pasta, comence tambien a leer sobre la historia del equipo, a ver que sus exitos se habian basado en una gran defensa, que es el tipo de equipo que a mi me gusta. ¿Que os hizo a vosotros elegir equipo?.



Mi primera fantasy league. 

Fue unos 3 años después de empezar a ver la NFL. 

Mi QB ese año fue Drew Brees. 

Hubo un partido que necesitaba 40 puntos de él para ganar el enfrentamiento. Hizo 42 (el que juegue fantasy sabrá que no es muy habitual una puntuación así). 

Desde ese dia se convirtió en mi jugador franquicia, y, en consecuencia, su equipo (Saints) pasó a ser mi equipo, hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## PalPueblo (9 Sep 2021)

Green Bay. Era un pipiolo y vi la Superbowl del 96.

Me impactó.

Luego de mayor te dá vergüenza.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2021)

mimetik dijo:


> Mi primera fantasy league.
> 
> Fue unos 3 años después de empezar a ver la NFL.
> 
> ...



Aunque se retiró esta offseason


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Aunque se retiró esta offseason



Y le suplimos con Jameis...nos esperan años de oscuridad


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

¿A quien pondrias tu de HC?.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Sep 2021)

¿Seguís los partidos semanalmente? ¿Hay alguna página/forma de verlos aunque sea en diferido? Me aficioné hace unos meses al fútbol americano y me gustaría seguir esta temporada desde el principio. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Seguís los partidos semanalmente? ¿Hay alguna página/forma de verlos aunque sea en diferido? Me aficioné hace unos meses al fútbol americano y me gustaría seguir esta temporada desde el principio. Gracias de antemano.



Para diferido: nflfullhd


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

No sa jodido, McVay...puestos a pedir pues que fichen a BB

De Detroit hubiera estado bien ver juntos a Brees y Megatron


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2021)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Seguís los partidos semanalmente? ¿Hay alguna página/forma de verlos aunque sea en diferido? Me aficioné hace unos meses al fútbol americano y me gustaría seguir esta temporada desde el principio. Gracias de antemano.



Hpy empieza a todo esto, esta madrugada de 2:20 a 5:30 aprox, el KickOff Game


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Stafford tiene buen brazo pero tampoco me entusiasma, McVay si me parece buen entrenador.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hpy empieza a todo esto, esta madrugada de 2:20 a 5:30 aprox, el KickOff Game



Me lo bajare para verlo mañana y hacer un sesudo analisis.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Seguís los partidos semanalmente? ¿Hay alguna página/forma de verlos aunque sea en diferido? Me aficioné hace unos meses al fútbol americano y me gustaría seguir esta temporada desde el principio. Gracias de antemano.



En playstore hay una aplicacion que se llama dofu stream y desde esta pagina sport-video.org.ua puedes bajarte partidos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Yo me pongo el redzone y voy viendo de todos, salvo que haya algun partido que me interese especialmente.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

¿Liga española de futbol americano?, ni zorra.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Pronosticos para la W1:

-Buccaneers gana a Cowboys.
-Seahawks gana a Colts.
-Texans gana a Jaguars.
-Falcons gana a Eagles.
-Bills gana a Steelers.
-Jets gana a Panthers.
-Vikings gana a Bengals.
-49ers gana a Lions.
-Chargers gana a Redskins.
-Packers gana a Saints.
-Titans gana a Cardinals.
-Chiefs a Browns.
-Dolphins gana a Patriots.
-Broncos gana a Giants.
-Rams gana a Bears.
-Raiders gana a Ravens.


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo me pongo el redzone y voy viendo de todos, salvo que haya algun partido que me interese especialmente.



Yo igual. Redzone los domingos a las 19:00 hasta que acaban los partidos de las 22:00. 
Si hay algun partido muy bueno doble pantalla.
El SNF me lo veo el Lunes por la noche en diferido y el MNF, si merece la pena, el martes, si no resumen.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

¿Pronosticas un empate?, a mi me gustaria que los eliminaran.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2021)

Ya, pero me parece absurdo hacer prorroga para deshacer el empate y en caso de no lograrlo dejarlo como esta, para eso no hagas prorroga.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Sep 2021)

mimetik dijo:


> Yo igual. Redzone los domingos a las 19:00 hasta que acaban los partidos de las 22:00.
> Si hay algun partido muy bueno doble pantalla.
> El SNF me lo veo el Lunes por la noche en diferido y el MNF, si merece la pena, el martes, si no resumen.



¿Qué es eso de Redzone, SNF y MNF?


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Sep 2021)

Perdonad por el pequeño Off-Topic, ¿conocéis la serie Friday Night Lights? A los que os gusta el fútbol americano creo que os gustará. Yo me interesé por él gracias a la serie. 









Friday Night Lights (Serie de TV) (2006)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (2006-2011). 5 temporadas. 76 episodios. Los habitantes de una pequeña ciudad tejana viven el deporte como si fuera una religión. Para ellos no hay nada más importante que los Dillon ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## mimetik (9 Sep 2021)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de Redzone, SNF y MNF?



El redzone es como el carrusel deportivo. Van conectando con los encuentros donde hay situaciones relevantes. Es muy frenético al principio, no apto para principiantes. 

SNF: Sunday Nigh Football. Es el.partido mas importante de la jornada. Lo ponen en la NBC (es como.si lo diera TVE) a la 01:30 hora española

MNF: Monday Night Football. Es el partido de los Lunes. Misma hora que el SNF y lo da la ESPN. Suele ser un partido algo regulero...

Y luego queda el TNF (Thursday Night Football), el partido de los jueves. Lo dan en al canal oficial de la fantasy y, no se si este año tambien, en amazon prime. Misma hora, 01:30 hora española


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2021)

mimetik dijo:


> El redzone es como el carrusel deportivo. Van conectando con los encuentros donde hay situaciones relevantes. Es muy frenético al principio, no apto para principiantes.
> 
> SNF: Sunday Nigh Football. Es el.partido mas importante de la jornada. Lo ponen en la NBC (es como.si lo diera TVE) a la 01:30 hora española
> 
> ...



Buena definicion, por añadir:

-Es a las 2.20 o 2.30 hora española, no 1.30.

-El Sunday Night es prime time en EEUU , y suele ser el mejor partido pero condicionado. El del Monday y el Thursday los equipos son rotativos, así que salvo por azar toca un partido medio

Por poner un ejemplo, en una jornada promedio:

-Un partido el Thursday Night: Madrugada del jueves al viernes a las 2.20. Es 2 equipos rotativos, o sea que el partido es random
-El domingo a las 19 está la gran mayoria de partidos. Puedes RedZone o ver el mejor de la tanda, que suele ser bueno al haber 8 o 10
-El domingo a las 22.05 y 22.25 están partidos de la costa oeste, suelen ser Seattle, Denver, Los Angeles. Suelen haber 3 o 4. O verlos por RedZone
-El Sunday Night, la madrugada del domingo al lunes, suele ser partido estelar, aunque tienen condiciones y no siempre pueden el mejor partido, pero suele ser bueno. Tambien como hay criterios genericos a veces son un Dallas vs New York Giants aunque los 2 esten mal debido a que ambos son mercados fuertes
-El Monday Night: Madrugada del lunes al martes a las 2.20 con criterios similares al Thursday Night


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Sep 2021)

Victoria de Tampa 31-29, ha debido ser entretenido, me lo bajare para verlo luego.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Victoria de Tampa 31-29, ha debido ser entretenido, me lo bajare para verlo luego.



Sí, lo ha sido


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, lo ha sido



Buen analisis, mira a ver si te contratan en la ESPN.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Sep 2021)

Pues ya lo he visto, no han estado mal los Cowboys pero los fallos de Zuerlein les han condenado, tambien creo que en la ultima recepcion hay falta del jugador de Tampa, de todos modos creo que deberian ganar la NFC Este si no hacen el gilipollas mas de la cuenta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Sep 2021)

De la primera tanda de la primera jornada destacan el Colts-Seahawks y el Bills-Steelers, del turno de la noche me quedo con el Saints-Packers y Chiefs-Browns, la revancha del divisional del año pasado, el SNF es el Rams-Bears y el MNF Raiders-Ravens.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Sep 2021)

Hostia, que ganamos en Buffalo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Sep 2021)

Todos los de la NFC Oeste ganando, faltarian los Rams para completar el pleno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hostia, que ganamos en Buffalo.



Los Steelers nunca son malos, es una de esas reglas de la NFL


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Steelers nunca son malos, es una de esas reglas de la NFL



Desde la fundacion del equipo hasta los 70 dieron pena.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Sep 2021)

Me ha sorprendido el repaso de los Cardinals en Tennessee.


----------



## mimetik (12 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido el repaso de los Cardinals en Tennessee.



Tienen un equipazo en ataque. Lo unico que les falla un poco la carrera, aunque ni tan mal hoy el Edmonds este


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2021)

Vaya humillacion a Packers, y eso que no era en el Domo el partido ni estaba Brees ya


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya humillacion a Packers, y eso que no era en el Domo el partido ni estaba Brees ya



Ten animo y no decaigas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Hoy es el overreaction monday, el dia en que se empiezan a sacar conclusiones precipitadas tras la primera jornada, supongo que algunos ya estaran dando favoritos a los Saints.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

¿Que tal jugo Winston?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy es el overreaction monday, el dia en que se empiezan a sacar conclusiones precipitadas tras la primera jornada, supongo que algunos ya estaran dando favoritos a los Saints.



Overreaction Monday.

Gran frase. 

¿Es tuya o es un termino usado realmente?



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que tal jugo Winston?.



5td y 0 int.

Se jugaron un 4º y 7 los Saints yendo por delante en la primera mitad con un pase lateral. Es una de las mayores meadas de boca que he visto

Winston es el 7º jugador en la historia que en la jornada inaugural hace 5td y 0 int, y el 1º que lo hace en un equipo nuevo

Y eso que el partido fue en Florida, llega a ser en el domo y con Brees y quedan 86-0


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Overreaction Monday.
> 
> Gran frase.
> 
> ...



Overreaction Monday es un termino que se usa alli, yo no tengo tanta imaginacion.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Overreaction Monday.
> 
> Gran frase.
> 
> ...



El campo quedo afectado por un huracan, pensaba que jugarian en Baton Rouge.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy es el overreaction monday, el dia en que se empiezan a sacar conclusiones precipitadas tras la primera jornada, supongo que algunos ya estaran dando favoritos a los Saints.



Puede que para nombrar favoritos aun no. Pero para empezar a sospechar que hay equipos que esta temporada no van a hacer nada, si.

Una cosa es perder como han hecho los Bills y otra como lo han hecho los Packers.

Visto lo de ayer tiene pinta de que Rodgers se quiere largar cargandose antes toda la vajilla de la casa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Puede que para nombrar favoritos aun no. Pero para empezar a sospechar que hay equipos que esta temporada no van a hacer nada, si.
> 
> Una cosa es perder como han hecho los Bills y otra como lo han hecho los Packers.
> 
> Visto lo de ayer tiene pinta de que Rodgers se quiere largar cargandose antes toda la vajilla de la casa.



Los Patriots de la 2003/04 empezaron perdiendo 31-0 contra los Bills y acabaron siendo campeones, yo no descartaria a los Packers por lo de ayer.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

He visto el resumen del Saints-Packers y la verdad es que ha sido un repaso de la hostia, hablo de memoria pero debe ser la peor derrota de Rodgers, por lo menos no recuerdo ningun partido en el que solo hayan anotado un triste FG.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Leo en twitter que Zanoni ya no esta en Movistar, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Leo en twitter que Zanoni ya no esta en Movistar, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos .



No jodas! Si es así hemos triunfado

Pon enlace a ver


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No jodas! Si es así hemos triunfado
> 
> Pon enlace a ver



Parece que lo reconoce el mismo en su cuenta de twitter, a mi no me cae mal aunque a veces da la sensacion de estar aburrido.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2021)

No tiene pinta de que vaya a retirarse en GB, por cierto los Packers han tenido a dos QB historicos como Favre y Rodgers de manera consecutiva y apenas lo han aprovechado.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Sep 2021)

Pleno de las dos divisiones Oeste tras la victoria de los Raiders, la NFC Norte es la unica sin victorias. 11-5 en mis pronosticos, no esta mal para empezar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Sep 2021)

Vaya partidazo el Raiders vs Ravens


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya partidazo el Raiders vs Ravens



¿Lo viste en directo?, yo vere luego el resumen.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Sep 2021)

¿Y se va a ir a SF con la temporada empezada y los 49ers lo van a poner de titular nada mas llegar?, no lo veo, yo creo que acaba el año en GB y se pira.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Lo viste en directo?, yo vere luego el resumen.



No, el resumen de Youtube aunque sin saber que ocurrió

Hubiera sido un partidazo haberlo visto


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Sep 2021)

Aqui voy con los pronosticos de la W2 que empieza mañana con el Redskins-Giants, el SNF sera el Ravens-Chiefs y el MNF Packers-Lions.

-Redskins gana a Giants
-Steelers gana a Raiders
-49ers gana a Eagles
-Browns gana a Texans
-Broncos gana a Jaguars
-Saints gana a Panthers
-Rams gana a Colts
-Bills gana a Dolphins
-Patriots gana a Jets
-Bears gana a Bengals
-Buccaneers gana a Falcons
-Cardinals gana a Vikings
-Cowboys gana a Chargers
-Seahawks gana a Titans
-Chiefs gana a Ravens
-Packers gana a Lions


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Sep 2021)

Yo acerte 11


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Sep 2021)

Visto el resumen del Raiders-Ravens, partidazo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Sep 2021)

No sabia que Stafford estaba en los Rams y Goff en los Lions, salen ganando los Rams claramente, tampoco que Bridgewater estaba en Denver.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No tiene pinta de que vaya a retirarse en GB, por cierto los Packers han tenido a dos QB historicos como Favre y Rodgers de manera consecutiva y apenas lo han aprovechado.



Han ganado dos SB, te parece poco?

Cuantas han conseguido los Colts de Payton, los Saints de Brees o los Seahawks de Wilson? Y Cam Newton, Matt Ryan o Philip Rivers, por citar QB que en los ultimos años se han hartado de batir records?

Lo que ocurre es que el cabronazo de Brady a hecho que parezca que para llevarte un puñado de superbowls solo haga falta tener un buen QB y un buen equipo, cuando con ganar unicamente una en toda tu carrera ya puedes darte con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## mimetik (16 Sep 2021)

Ahí va la mia:

-Redskins gana a Giants
-Steelers gana a Raiders
-Eagles gana a 49rs
-Browns gana a Texans
-Jaguars gana a Broncos
-Saints gana a Panthers
-Rams gana a Colts
-Bills gana a Dolphins
-Patriots gana a Jets
-Bengals gana a Bears
-Buccaneers gana a Falcons
-Cardinals gana a Vikings
-Cowboys gana a Chargers
-Seahawks gana a Titans
-Ravens gana a Chiefs
-Lions gana a Packers


----------



## mimetik (16 Sep 2021)

Y Eli Manning dos, uno más que su hermano Peyton....


----------



## mimetik (16 Sep 2021)

Cierto, no me acordaba del que ganó con los Colts. Pero vamos, para el caso me da lo mismo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Sep 2021)

Pues de momento hemos acertado los tres el partido de ayer, los Giants se ponen 0-2 y ya se divisa otra temporada mierdosa por el horizonte.


----------



## Nachop (17 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me gustaria que cada uno explicara que le llevo a ser del equipo que es, empezare yo:
> 
> En la temporada 2005/06 cuando los Steelers ganaron su quinta SB yo empece a hacer apuestas por Internet, en aquella epoca no seguia la NFL pero me dio por ver las cuotas de campeon en enero y vi que su victoria se pagaba a casi 10 euros, asi que le meti unos eurillos. Eso me obligo a seguir los playoffs y a enterarme de como funcionaban aunque no veia partidos, para mi sorpresa acabaron ganando, y a partir de la temporada siguiente empece a seguir la NFL y a empaparme de las reglas y la esencia del juego. Años mas tarde volvieron a ganar y de nuevo me hicieron ganar pasta, comence tambien a leer sobre la historia del equipo, a ver que sus exitos se habian basado en una gran defensa, que es el tipo de equipo que a mi me gusta. ¿Que os hizo a vosotros elegir equipo?.



Yo me enganché al football por la serie Friday Night Lights y allí era obligatorio ser de los cowboys....\m/(^.^)\m/


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Sep 2021)

Propongo que este prohibido pronosticar empates, si hay alguno se considera fallo para todos.


----------



## España Forever (19 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No sabia que Stafford estaba en los Rams y Goff en los Lions, salen ganando los Rams claramente, tampoco que Bridgewater estaba en Denver.



Los Lions obtuvieron un buen botín. Las primeras rondas del 2022 y 2023 de los Rams y la tercera compensatoria del 2021. Además Goff no es mal QB. Lo que pasa es que no es élite actualmente, que es lo que necesitan los Rams. No hay que descartar que Goff mejore en los Lions en un ambiente más tranquilo y con menos presión.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Le he metido unos eurillos a que ganais vosotros y los Rams, no me jodais.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio, este año me he perdido la 1º jornada. Pero engancho a partir de la 2º.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Sep 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pillo sitio, este año me he perdido la 1º jornada. Pero engancho a partir de la 2º.



Pues el monday night y el thursday night han sido 2 burradas de partido


----------



## DonLimpio (19 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de pronosticar que los Bills seran campeones, nunca pense que haria algo asi.



Yo también, pero simplemente por que me parece el nombre mas molón de las opciones disponibles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2021)

Donde veis la NFL?.

Por cierto ya estás tardando en abrir hilo sobre el torneo de dardos, contra todo pronóstico muy interesante.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde veis la NFL?.
> 
> Por cierto ya estás tardando en abrir hilo sobre el torneo de dardos, contra todo pronóstico muy interesante.



NFLBITE


----------



## Sinjar (19 Sep 2021)

El año pasado queria que la SB la ganaran los Bills. Venga me la juego, y apuesto por ellos este año.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Interesante el Dolphins-Bills, una derrota de Buffalo le pondria dos partidos por detras de su rival.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Sep 2021)

Buenas, alguno usa cccam o iptv?

Yo era de la 2º opción por aliexpress, pero siempre acaban dejando de funcionar y estoy hasta el nepe. ¿Alternativas?


----------



## Sinjar (19 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Interesante el Dolphins-Bills, una derrota de Buffalo le pondria dos partidos por detras de su rival.



Han comenzado muy fuerte bills. Ya van ganando.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Si, el 2-0 de los Panthers, vaya mierda de primera parte habeis hecho cabrones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si, el 2-0 de los Panthers, vaya mierda de primera parte habeis hecho cabrones.



Los Saints tienen 8 entrenadores de baja por protocolo papayero


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Saints tienen 8 entrenadores de baja por protocolo papayero



Payton si que esta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Hombre, Payton os hizo ganar el unico anillo que teneis, respect.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, pedazo de pase que se ha tragado la secundaria de los Steelers, espero que el hecho de no poder hacer la temporada perfecta le quite presion al equipo.


----------



## mimetik (20 Sep 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Buenas, alguno usa cccam o iptv?
> 
> Yo era de la 2º opción por aliexpress, pero siempre acaban dejando de funcionar y estoy hasta el nepe. ¿Alternativas?



Yo este año estoy con iptv chinorris. De momento perfect. 

Cccam se lo tengo montado a mi padre y sin problemas también. 

Y gratis tienes varios addons en kodi que van bastante bien.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Sep 2021)

En la porra de la semana yo voy 11-4,@Häskelärk 10-5 y @mimetik 9-6, dado que Haskelark y yo hemos apostado por los Packers gano yo la porra


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Sep 2021)

¿Alguien ha visto el Ravens-Chiefs?, tiene pinta de haber sido un partidazo.


----------



## Truki (20 Sep 2021)

Otro más por aquí pero siguiendo los partidos por los resúmenes de Jewtube . Espero que se me perdone pero son más los anuncios que el tiempo de juego, por no hablar de los horarios ...

Deseando estoy que Tom Brady añada otra muesca más a su cañón y que todos nos divirtamos . Un saludo .


----------



## Nachop (20 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde veis la NFL?.
> 
> Por cierto ya estás tardando en abrir hilo sobre el torneo de dardos, contra todo pronóstico muy interesante.



Yo pago el gamepass, así puedes ver los partidos en 40 minutos sin las reuniones marcando las jugadas....


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto el Ravens-Chiefs?, tiene pinta de haber sido un partidazo.



Yo.

Lo ha sido


----------



## Truki (20 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde veis la NFL?.
> 
> Por cierto ya estás tardando en abrir hilo sobre el torneo de dardos, contra todo pronóstico muy interesante.



Por aquí se ven bien de momento 

https://sports24.icu/nfl/


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo.
> 
> Lo ha sido



Acabo de ver el resumen y si, partidazo, aunque para mi gusto las defensas han estado un poco flojas. Primera victoria de Lamar Jackson sobre Mahomes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de ver el resumen y si, partidazo, aunque para mi gusto las defensas han estado un poco flojas. Primera victoria de Lamar Jackson sobre Mahomes.



Sí, las defensas han sido algo madres, la verdad


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Sep 2021)

Quedan invictos Raiders, Broncos, Buccaneers, Panthers, 49ers, Cardinals y Rams.


----------



## Nachop (21 Sep 2021)

El Dalllas Chargers ha sido entretenido, con cambios constantes en el balón, marcador apretado y con faltas que normalmente no se lanza el pañuelo. No sé si habrá sido por bueno o por malo, pero no te aburrirás.


----------



## Nachop (21 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Quedan invictos Raiders, Broncos, Buccaneers, Panthers, 49ers, Cardinals y Rams.



Estas cosas pornedlas en spoilers, porfi, que yo me voy viendo los partidos poco a poco con el gamepass y ya me has chafado el Chiel-Raiders.


----------



## Nachop (21 Sep 2021)

Por cierto que para mi cumple que fue el 3 del mes presente me regalaron una sudadera de los Raiders.... el logo y la historia del equipo me mola a pesar de que no son mis chicosvaca, lo que ocurre que no me gusta que lo lleva mucho posturitas que no tiene idea de football, pero eso, que regalazo que me hicieron los colegas, que tenía incluso el sello oficial NFL


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues tras mi gloriosa victoria en la porra de esta semana voy con los pronosticos de la W3

-Panthers gana a Texans
-Chiefs gana a Chargers
-Cardinals gana a Jaguars
-Browns gana a Bears
-Bills gana a Redskins
-Titans gana a Colts
-Saints gana a Patriots
-Giants gana a Falcons
-Steelers gana a Bengals
-Ravens gana a Lions
-Broncos gana a Jets
-Raiders gana a Dolphins
-Rams gana a Buccaneers
-Seahawks gana a Vikings
-49ers gana a Packers
-Cowboys gana a Eagles


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2021)

Nachop dijo:


> Estas cosas pornedlas en spoilers, porfi, que yo me voy viendo los partidos poco a poco con el gamepass y ya me has chafado el Chiel-Raiders.



Hombre, aquí no te doy la razon.

Es un hilo de NFL, cuandoyo quiero ver un partido en diferido no entro al hilo hasta no verlo.

¿Que vamos a comentar aquí, si no es justo lo ultimo que ha pasado?

Otra cosa es que hubiera puesto esto en otro hilo, pero en este ya sabes, entra cuando no quieras ser spoileado


----------



## Nachop (21 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hombre, aquí no te doy la razon.
> 
> Es un hilo de NFL, cuandoyo quiero ver un partido en diferido no entro al hilo hasta no verlo.
> 
> ...



Pues na', ya os leeré con una semana de retraso....

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mimetik (23 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues tras mi gloriosa victoria en la porra de esta semana voy con los pronosticos de la W3
> 
> -Panthers gana a Texans
> -Chiefs gana a Chargers
> ...



-Panthers gana a Texans
-Chiefs gana a Chargers
-Cardinals gana a Jaguars
-Browns gana a Bears
-Bills gana a Redskins
-Titans gana a Colts
-Patriots gana a Saints
-Giants gana a Falcons
-Steelers gana a Bengals
-Ravens gana a Lions
-Broncos gana a Jets
-Raiders gana a Dolphins
-Buccaners gana a Rams
-Vikings gana a Seahawks
-49ers gana a Packers
-Cowboys gana a Eagles


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Sep 2021)

Pues Panthers 3-0 sano para empezar


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Sep 2021)

Las divisiones de Texans y Panthers no se cruzan este año, asi que este era el partido extra para ambos equipos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Hoy los Colts se la juegan en Tennessee, una derrota les pondria 0-3 y a dos victorias de su rival, por la noche el partido estrella es el Rams-Buccaneers, despues tenemos el Sunday Night con un 49ers-Packers.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Interesante tambien el Chiefs-Chargers, el perdedor se pondra ultimo y posiblemente a dos victorias de Raiders y Broncos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

¿Eres de los que tiene mania a los rivales divisionales de su equipo?, yo soy de los Steelers y no tengo nada contra Ravens, Browns o Bengals, es mas si alguien me dice que es de los Bengals le doy el pesame.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Eres de los que tiene mania a los rivales divisionales de su equipo?, yo soy de los Steelers y no tengo nada contra Ravens, Browns o Bengals, es mas si alguien me dice que es de los Bengals le doy el pesame.



Me pasa igual, a mí no me caen mal ni Viqueens ni Bears


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me pasa igual, a mí no me caen mal ni Viqueens ni Bears



A los Lions ni los nombras.


----------



## Truki (26 Sep 2021)

A Mahomes se lo están poniendo difícil


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Vaya final en Detroit, esta la mala suerte y luego esta lo de los Lions.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya final en Detroit, esta la mala suerte y luego esta lo de los Lions.



Hombre, te dejas meter un 4º y 19 para ganar.

Y luego, que quieres que te diga. El rival tiene el mejor kicker de la historia, no es una situacion favorable que tenga que chutar él el decisivo, siendo el rival, aunque fuera el field goal mas largo de todos los tiempos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hombre, te dejas meter un 4º y 19 para ganar.
> 
> Y luego, que quieres que te diga. El rival tiene el mejor kicker de la historia, no es una situacion favorable que tenga que chutar él el decisivo, siendo el rival, aunque fuera el field goal mas largo de todos los tiempos



Pero es que encima rebota en el palo horizontal, la gente empieza a celebrar y acaba entrando.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, somos ultimos de division igual que los Chiefs.


----------



## Sinjar (26 Sep 2021)

Esos Bills!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Sep 2021)

Truki dijo:


> A Mahomes se lo están poniendo difícil



El otro dia deciamos que Rodgers y Favre podian darse con un canto en los dientes por haber podido ganar "una unica" SB.

Pues o los Chiefs espabilan o el niño prodigio Mahones tambien puede empezar a dar gracias por ello.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Sep 2021)

Los Raiders se ponen 3-0 por primera vez desde que jugaron su ultima SB.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Y Packers gana facil a 49ers


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Con 3-0 quedan Las Vegas Raiders, Denver Broncos, Carolina Panthers, Arizona Cardinals y Los Angeles Rams


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

No me acostumbro a decir Las Vegas Raiders.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

Los Cowboys ganan facil y lideran la division, 11-5 en mis pronosticos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Cowboys ganan facil y lideran la division, 11-5 en mis pronosticos.



17 partidos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 17 partidos



Hay 17 jornadas, pero en cada una se juega un maximo de 16 partidos, o es que han ampliado a 34 equipos y no me he enterado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hay 17 jornadas, pero en cada una se juega un maximo de 16 partidos, o es que han ampliado a 34 equipos y no me he enterado.



Se juegan 17 partidos en 18 jornadas este año. Ampliaron este verano


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se juegan 17 partidos en 18 jornadas este año. Ampliaron este verano



Ya, pero en cada jornada que no haya descansos se juegan 16 partidos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ya, pero en cada jornada que no haya descansos se juegan 16 partidos.



Ah me refiero que has dicho que Cowboys hara 11-5, y te comento que son 17 partifos por equipo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ah me refiero que has dicho que Cowboys hara 11-5, y te comento que son 17 partifos por equipo



No, he dicho que he hecho un 11-5 en mis predicciones de la jornada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No, he dicho que he hecho un 11-5 en mis predicciones de la jornada.



Ahhh vale!

Entendi que pronosticabas que los Cowboys harian 11-5 este año


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahhh vale!
> 
> Entendi que pronosticabas que los Cowboys harian 11-5 este año



Los Cowboys calculo que ganaran 9-10 partidos, mas que suficiente para ganar la NFC Paco.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que los Chargers se tenian que haber quedado en SD y los Raiders irse a LA, donde ya estuvieron mas de 10 años y ganaron su ultima SB, los Chargers solo habian estado en LA en su primera temporada de existencia cuando jugaban en la AFL.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Sep 2021)

Aqui van los pronosticos de la semana 4:

-Bengals gana a Jaguars.
-Titans gana a Jets.
-Bears gana a Lions.
-Colts gana a Dolphins.
-Vikings gana a Browns.
-Falcons gana a Redskins.
-Bills gana a Texans.
-Saints gana a Giants.
-Chiefs gana a Eagles.
-Cowboys gana a Panthers.
-Seahawks gana a 49ers.
-Rams gana a Cardinals.
-Packers gana a Steelers.
-Ravens gana a Broncos.
-Buccaneers gana a Patriots.
-Raiders gana a Chargers.

El morbo estara en Foxboro con el regreso de Brady, interesante tambien el doble duelo de la NFC Oeste donde los Seahawks se la juegan y la visita de los Raiders a los Chargers, los Colts tienen ya que conseguir su primera victoria ante los Dolphins o le van a dejar a los Titans la division en bandeja, tambien se presenta interesante la visita de los invictos Panthers a Dallas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Sep 2021)

Lo he mirado y @mimetik y yo empatamos, 11-5.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Bengals en el derbi felino, 24-21.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya cagada @Häskelärk.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Oct 2021)

Esta noche tras el Chargers-Raiders todos habran jugado la cuarta parte de la temporada, mañana hare un analisis Paco division por division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Oct 2021)

Pues Folk envia al palo a menos de 1 min del final el fg que hubiera puesto a Pats por delante, y Pats con 1-3, Bucs con 3-1


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Oct 2021)

Sabeis si Vinatieri esta jubilado?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Oct 2021)

No tanto, creo que su ultima temporada fue la de 2019.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No tanto, creo que su ultima temporada fue la de 2019.



Segun Wiki es hasta 2019









Adam Vinatieri - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Oct 2021)

Adam Vinatieri - Wikipedia. Aqui pone que se retiro en 2019.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Pues Arizona Cardinals, único equipo que cuenta sus partidos por victorias


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues Arizona Cardinals, único equipo que cuenta sus partidos por victorias



En 2012 tambien empezaron 4-0 y acabaron 5-11.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues voy con el analisis por divisiones. Empezare por la AFC

-Este. Los Bills van 3-1 y el resto 1-3, parece la division mas clara, Buffalo se llevara su segundo titulo consecutivo y del resto dudo que alguno sea WC.
-Norte. Todos 3-1 salvo los Steelers que van 1-3, o espabilamos o temporada a la mierda, creo que la cosa estara entre Ravens y Browns con ligero favoritismo para Baltimore, los Bengals han empezado bien pero tras años de mierda tengo dudas, de aqui seguramente salga algun WC.
-Sur. Estara entre Titans que van 2-2 y Colts que esta 1-3 tras su primera victoria, de momento los Titans ganaron el primer duelo, veremos si el que quede segundo hace WC como el año pasado.
-Oeste. Apunta a ser la division mas fuerte, todos van 3-1 salvo KC que esta 2-2, pese a ello creo que los Chiefs son favoritos para llevarsela. Denver me deja dudas ya que hasta el domingo sus rivales no habian ganado ningun partido y han caido contra el primer equipo fuerte que les ha tocado, los Chargers ya han ganado dos duelos divisionales, los Raiders sufrieron su primera victoria, veremos si aguantan o se desinflan como las dos ultimas temporadas. De aqui estoy seguro que se mete algun WC o incluso dos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy con el analisis por divisiones. Empezare por la AFC
> 
> -Este. Los Bills van 3-1 y el resto 1-3, parece la division mas clara, Buffalo se llevara su segundo titulo consecutivo y del resto dudo que alguno sea WC.
> -Norte. Todos 3-1 salvo los Steelers que van 1-3, o espabilamos o temporada a la mierda, creo que la cosa estara entre Ravens y Browns con ligero favoritismo para Baltimore, los Bengals han empezado bien pero tras años de mierda tengo dudas, de aqui seguramente salga algun WC.
> ...



¿Quien das para Seed 1?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Quien das para Seed 1?



Como pronostique que los Bills serian campeones voy a decir Buffalo, creo que puede hacer pleno en la division.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Voy ahora con la NFC

-Este. Aqui creo que se la llevan los Cowboys, este fin de semana tiene la ocasion de meter tierra de por medio si gana a los Giants, dudo que de aqui salgan plazas de WC.
-Norte. Tras el desastre del primer dia parece que los Packers se han rehecho y apuntan a su tercer titulo de division consecutivo, Bears y Vikings lucharan por meterse como WC, los Lions a seguir comiendo mierda a paladas.
-Sur. Aqui no se que pensar, si los Saints dejan de hacer el capullo se podrian llevar la division, todo apunta a un duelo entre ellos y Tampa, de aqui podria salir un WC.
-Oeste. Esta es la division mas impredecible de todas, los Seahawks evitaron descolgarse con su victoria en SF, de momento los Cardinals estan invictos y parece que van en serio, va a depender todo mucho de los duelos directos. De aqui estoy seguro que sale algun WC, y a lo mejor mas de uno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Voy ahora con la NFC
> 
> -Este. Aqui creo que se la llevan los Cowboys, este fin de semana tiene la ocasion de meter tierra de por medio si gana a los Giants, dudo que de aqui salgan plazas de WC.
> -Norte. Tras el desastre del primer dia parece que los Packers se han rehecho y apuntan a su tercer titulo de division consecutivo, Bears y Vikings lucharan por meterse como WC, los Lions a seguir comiendo mierda a paladas.
> ...



Lo mismo. ¿Quien es Seed 1?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

He ganado la porra, 10-6 a 9-7.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo mismo. ¿Quien es Seed 1?



Voy a arriesgar y voy a decir los Cowboys, te juro que no me drogo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Voy a arriesgar y voy a decir los Cowboys, te juro que no me drogo.



No es descabellado.

Estos Cowboys pueden ser Seed 1 y luego caer en Divisional


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No es descabellado.
> 
> Estos Cowboys pueden ser Seed 1 y luego caer en Divisional



Es lo que les ha pasado las dos ultimas veces que lo fueron.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

¿Quien es ese?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Es lo que les ha pasado las dos ultimas veces que lo fueron.



Recuerdo la que palmaron con Packers. La otra cual fue¿?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Quien es ese?.



Taysom Hill, ese que hace de QB , de TE y trae los refrescos en los Saints, si se tercia


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Recuerdo la que palmaron con Packers. La otra cual fue¿?



Contra los Giants, despues los Giants le ganaron a los Packers en el ultimo partido que Favre jugo alli y por ultimo evitaron la temporada perfecta de los Patriots.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Contra los Giants, despues los Giants le ganaron a los Packers en el ultimo partido que Favre jugo alli y por ultimo evitaron la temporada perfecta de los Patriots.



Joder, que bien recuerdas todo eso.

Recuerdo el de Packers vs Giants, de hecho ese partido es el que me hizo seguidor de Green Bay


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

He actualizado las cuotas de campeon al principio, poniendo lo que se paga ahora, tras la jornada 4 

Es curioso que los Cardinals eran considerados de la peor mitad, y son el único invicto.

Y Raiders, a pesar de haber empezado 3-0, apenas mejoran. Broncos incluso empeoran

Curioso este mundillo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Yo hasta noviembre paso de apostar por nadie.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> He actualizado las cuotas de campeon al principio, poniendo lo que se paga ahora, tras la jornada 4
> 
> Es curioso que los Cardinals eran considerados de la peor mitad, y son el único invicto.
> 
> ...



Los Broncos le han ganado a Giants, Jaguars y Jets y en cuanto se han visto frente a un equipo fuerte han caido, me parece normal.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Pronosticos para la W5, ultima antes de los byes.

-Rams gana a Seahawks.
-Falcons gana a Jets.
-Patriots gana a Texans.
-Vikings gana a Lions.
-Panthers gana a Eagles.
-Saints gana a Redskins.
-Titans gana a Jaguars.
-Buccaneers gana a Dolphins.
-Packers gana a Bengals.
-Steelers gana a Broncos.
-Chargers gana a Browns.
-Raiders gana a Bears.
-Cardinals gana a 49ers.
-Cowboys gana a Giants.
-Chiefs gana a Bills.
-Ravens gana a Colts.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Me sorprende lo de Corea del Sur, no esta mal el puesto de España.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me sorprende lo de Corea del Sur, no esta mal el puesto de España.



Lo de España la verdad que me choca mucho, si la gente aquí no tiene ni idea ni de las reglas. Y ademas eso de meterse con este deporte es mas tradicional


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo de España la verdad que me choca mucho, si la gente aquí no tiene ni idea ni de las reglas. Y ademas eso de meterse con este deporte es mas tradicional



"Ejque es un deporte mu complicao".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> "Ejque es un deporte mu complicao".



Eso lo dicen algunos, pero mas bien dicen que es "una americanada", "un chou", "siempre está parao", "les gusta a los animales esos" y cosas así


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eso lo dicen algunos, pero mas bien dicen que es "una americanada", "un chou", "siempre está parao", "les gusta a los animales esos" y cosas así



-Juegan con un melon.
-Estan siempre parados.
-Estan gordos.
-Esto es marketing.
-Otra vez anuncios.
-¿Quien actua este año en la "final de la super bowl"?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> -Juegan con un melon.
> -Estan siempre parados.
> -Estan gordos.
> -Esto es marketing.
> ...



Ahí sí que lo has clavado. Tal cual

Y lo de "la final de la superbowl" es ya conocer bien al español medio


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Oct 2021)

Excelente que hayas armado un hilo con esto , uno de mis deportes favoritos desde que lo conocí , seguiré atento que se publique y haber si metemos info a medida que pase el tiempo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Excelente que hayas armado un hilo con esto , uno de mis deportes favoritos desde que lo conocí , seguiré atento que se publique y haber si metemos info a medida que pase el tiempo



Cuenta un poco que te atrajo y como fue


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cuenta un poco que te atrajo y como fue



Lo descubrí hace 25 años por el primer ESPN en inglés , en ese tiempo no existía internet ni nada , los resúmenes en Sport center y mucho college futbol , nada desde ese tiempo me enamoro y aprendi las reglas y los comentarios de los expertos como las pizarras eran la polla ...hoy en día es un sueño verlo con toda la tecnología....muy fan de los Steelers


----------



## Truki (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Esa cifra para España es de muy optimista .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Lo descubrí hace 25 años por el primer ESPN en inglés , en ese tiempo no existía internet ni nada , los resúmenes en Sport center y mucho college futbol , nada desde ese tiempo me enamoro y aprendi las reglas y los comentarios de los expertos como las pizarras eran la polla ...hoy en día es un sueño verlo con toda la tecnología....muy fan de los Steelers



Yo tambien soy acerero, bonito año de mierda nos espera.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cuenta un poco que te atrajo y como fue



El otro dia dijiste que te hiciste de los Packers tras la final de conferencia que pierden con los Giants, ¿empezaste a seguirlo esa temporada?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El otro dia dijiste que te hiciste de los Packers tras la final de conferencia que pierden con los Giants, ¿empezaste a seguirlo esa temporada?.



No

He tenido 3 epocas:

-Una de chaval que me gustaban los Dallas Cowboys, con Troy Aikman, Emmith Smith, Deion Sanders, las razones fueron 2:

a) Era la epoca que el Madrid ganaba y los indepes pusieron de moda varios deportes, entre ellos la NFL. Entonces eran de 49ers y Montana. Mi subconsciente relacionaba cules con 49ers, luego los merengues tendiamos a ser del gran rival, que empezaban a ser los Cowboys. Obviamente, cuando el Barsa empezo a ganar, todos decian que sudaban de la NFL y que era una mierda (antes la seguian)

b) Parecia el equipo yankee, el sueño americano. Aikman y Dallas daba esa sensacion

-Luego empecé a ser neutral, pero seguia gustandome el deporte, pero siendo neutral. Por curro y por aislamiento empecé a seguirlo menos y menos

-Y finalmente tras esa final de confrencia, mi mono era ver mas partidos "megafrio" entonces sin quererlo, apoyaba a Packers, para ver si en enero habia un Divisional o una final de conferencia a -25ºC o así, y subconscientemente me fui haciendo de Packers sin quererlo.

Pero me considero fan de la NFL, mas que de un equipo en sí. De hecho simpatizo con varios, como Steelers tambien


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No
> 
> He tenido 3 epocas:
> 
> ...



Yo a esos Cowboys no los vi pero dicen que era un equipo muy dominante, la verdad es que me gustaria verlos en una SB, y a los Raiders.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo a esos Cowboys no los vi pero dicen que era un equipo muy dominante, la verdad es que me gustaria verlos en una SB, y a los Raiders.



Lo que recuerdo de esa epoca era que hubo un dominio de San Francisco primero y luego se juntaron los Cowboys, que eran candidatos siempre a la final de conferencia. Entonces la SuperBowl era una petardada porque el de la AFC era mas flojo

Voy a buscar info de los primeros años que recuerdo cosas, aunque siendo un niño y tampoco se podia seguir como ahora. Era un poco como la NBA, que veias los jugadores y los equipos pero tampoco podias seguir bien clasificaciones y demas

En el 88-89 ganan los 49ers de Montana a Bengals con td de Montana a Taylor. De esta SB, aunque solo vi el principio, me acuerdo bastante y se hablaba mucho en Barcelona

En el 89-90 le pegan una paliza los 49ers de Montana a Denver. Fue el primer partido que vi entero y fue una decepcion enorme para mí

En el 90-91 Montana se lesiona en la final de conferencia contra Giants, que contra pronostico ganan este partido y la SuperBowl a Bills, que Norwood falla un FG. En ambos partidos Giants no era favorito

En el 91-92 Redskins son el mejor equipo y se la llevan a Bills la SuperBowl

Ahora empieza el co-dominio de Cowboys y 49ers

En el 92-93 Cowboys y 49ers juegan la final de conferencia en California como Seeds 2 y 1. Ganan Cowboys fuera y aplastan en la SB a Bills

En el 93-94 vuelven a jugar estos 2 equipos la final de confernecia, tambien como Seeds 1 y 2, esta vez en Dallas, gana y luego la SB facil a Bills de nuevo

En el 94-95 vuelven a jugar estos 2 equipos la final de cofnerencia, como Seeds 1 y 2, en San Francisco, y gana San Francisco, no con Montana, sino con Young, que le pega una paliza a la SuperBowl a los Chargers

Esos 3 años esos 2 equipos se veian como los 2 mejores de la liga de largo, siempre Seed 1 y 2, y siempre la final de conferencia como SuperBowl anticipada

Y era una mierda, porque de la final de conferencia daban un resumen de menos de 1 hora, y la SuperBowl, que era una paliza siempre, se daba entera


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Se me olvidaba, al año siguiente ya subia Green Bay, con Favre, que estaba antes ahí al acecho, pero por debajo. Y volvieron a ser Seed 1 Dallas y 2 San Francisco, pero Green Bay evitó la 4a final confernecia consecutiva entre esos. Luego Dallas se llevo el anillo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que recuerdo de esa epoca era que hubo un dominio de San Francisco primero y luego se juntaron los Cowboys, que eran candidatos siempre a la final de conferencia. Entonces la SuperBowl era una petardada porque el de la AFC era mas flojo
> 
> Voy a buscar info de los primeros años que recuerdo cosas, aunque siendo un niño y tampoco se podia seguir como ahora. Era un poco como la NBA, que veias los jugadores y los equipos pero tampoco podias seguir bien clasificaciones y demas
> 
> ...



En esos años no habia limite salarial y De Bartolo y Jerry Jones iban a saco, los equipos de la NFC eran muy superiores y la final de conferencia era la verdadera SB. Esto lo se porque lo he leido, en aquella epoca no sabia ni que existia este deporte.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, al año siguiente ya subia Green Bay, con Favre, que estaba antes ahí al acecho, pero por debajo. Y volvieron a ser Seed 1 Dallas y 2 San Francisco, pero Green Bay evitó la 4a final confernecia consecutiva entre esos. Luego Dallas se llevo el anillo



Si, los Packers fueron una mierda desde la marcha de Lombardi hasta la llegada de Favre, seguramente fuese el equipo mas beneficiado por el salary cap y la llegada de la agencia libre.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En esos años no habia limite salarial y De Bartolo y Jerry Jones iban a saco, los equipos de la NFC eran muy superiores y la final de conferencia era la verdadera SB. Esto lo se porque lo he leido, en aquella epoca no sabia ni que existia este deporte.



Yo seguia el deporte y entendia bien las reglas del juego, pero no las de la liga y el limite salarial. Yo en ese momento pensaba que los Cowboys y 49ers eran como un Madrid y Barsa, y el resto eran Elches y Getafes y demas. Y la regla de las conferencias me tocaba los cojones

Me preguntaba por qué Madrid y Barsa debian jugar siempre la semifinal entre sí y ver un resumen de 45 minutos, y luego en la SuperBowl ver un Madrid vs Zaragoza. Me tocaba mucho los cojones

Y los Green Bay packers que venian despues eran el Atletico de Madrid. Así lo veia entonces


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Rams que deja a Seattle en mala situacion, si ganan los Cardinals a los 49ers empezaran a abrir hueco.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Victoria de los Rams que deja a Seattle en mala situacion, si ganan los Cardinals a los 49ers empezaran a abrir hueco.



De todas formas el titulo divisional, aunque es importante, no es como cuando eran 10 equipos en playoff. Ahora si no tienes Seed 1 juegas el Wild Card, y el titulo divisional solo ayuda en factor campo y en cruces, que ademas pueden ser engañosos, y no en byes


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De todas formas el titulo divisional, aunque es importante, no es como cuando eran 10 equipos en playoff. Ahora si no tienes Seed 1 juegas el Wild Card, y el titulo divisional solo ayuda en factor campo y en cruces, que ademas pueden ser engañosos, y no en byes



Si, pero la temporada de los Seahawks se esta empezando a complicar, ha perdido los dos partidos como local cuando en sus buenos tiempos ese campo era inexpugnable, y estos solo han jugado la SB cuando han sido seed 1, es un equipo que necesita el factor cancha.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2021)

Hoy tenemos varios partidos interesantes como el Chargers-Browns o el Ravens-Colts, los Steelers se juegan la temporada con los Broncos, tambien tenemos un Chiefs-Bills y el Cardinals-49ers.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy tenemos varios partidos interesantes como el Chargers-Browns o el Ravens-Colts, los Steelers se juegan la temporada con los Broncos, tambien tenemos un Chiefs-Bills y el Cardinals-49ers.



El Chiefs vs Bills y el Cardinals-49ers son muy interesantes

Chiefs si pierden se dificultan mucho poder ser Seed 1. Y el 2 ya juega Wild Card


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo seguia el deporte y entendia bien las reglas del juego, pero no las de la liga y el limite salarial. Yo en ese momento pensaba que los Cowboys y 49ers eran como un Madrid y Barsa, y el resto eran Elches y Getafes y demas. Y la regla de las conferencias me tocaba los cojones
> 
> Me preguntaba por qué Madrid y Barsa debian jugar siempre la semifinal entre sí y ver un resumen de 45 minutos, y luego en la SuperBowl ver un Madrid vs Zaragoza. Me tocaba mucho los cojones
> 
> Y los Green Bay packers que venian despues eran el Atletico de Madrid. Así lo veia entonces



¿Te jodio que Favre se fuera a los Vikings?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Te jodio que Favre se fuera a los Vikings?.



No, para nada

No tengo enemistad con ningun equipo, y de hecho, Vikings no me cae mal, a pesar de ser rival de Packers


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2021)

Parece ser que se ha lesionado Wilson, temporada de Seattle a la mierda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno @Häskelärk he vuelto a apostar por vosotros en una combinada junto con los Titans, no me volvais a joder.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2021)

Pedazo de Hail Mary, menos mal que no tiene brazo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Oct 2021)

Puñetazo en la mesa de los Bills, empiezo a no ver claro que los Chiefs ganen la division.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Oct 2021)

Vaya partidazo el Chargers-Browns, y todavia hay gente que dice que esto es aburrido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya partidazo el Chargers-Browns, y todavia hay gente que dice que esto es aburrido.



Pues no lo vi. Estaba pendiente del Cardinals vs 49ers

Por cierto, curioso el ultimo touchdown de Chargers. El rb no quería entrar y le metieron dentro de la end zone los defensas. De estas cosas curiosas paradojicas tacticas que a veces se dan en este deporte


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Ravens que lideran la AFC Norte en solitario, los Colts van 1-4 pero hay que decir que han tenido un inicio muy chungo, creo que deben ir a mas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Victoria de los Ravens que lideran la AFC Norte en solitario, los Colts van 1-4 pero hay que decir que han tenido un inicio muy chungo, creo que deben ir a mas.



Joder, los Ravens perdian de 16 bien entrado el ultimo cuarto


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

Acabo de ver el resumen, los Colts se han marcado un Falcons. Por cierto no se que coño ha pasado esta jornada con los pateadores pero han fallado a saco.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Victoria de los Ravens que lideran la AFC Norte en solitario, los Colts van 1-4 pero hay que decir que han tenido un inicio muy chungo, creo que deben ir a mas.



Los Colts han luchado todos los partidos. Los ha perdido por poco. También han tenido mala suerte con las lesiones.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Un equipo que veo mal son los Dolphins. Tenían que dar un paso adelante pero no lo están haciendo. La Línea ofensiva es un desastre. El playbook ofensivo es extremadamente limitado. Con el capital de draft que tenía no entiendo como no draftearon un running back en las tres primeras rondas.


----------



## hijodepantera (12 Oct 2021)

Tres preguntas a los expertos:
¿Arizona es contender?
¿volvera Cam Newton alguna vez?
¿le pueden ganar los Jaguars a Miami?


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Lo de los Dolphins es curioso. La parte defensiva está bien gestionada pero la ofensiva es un desastre.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

Arizona ya le ha ganado a Rams y 49ers asi que creo que pueden estar ahi, es uno de los equipos que me gustaria que ganasen alguna vez, es la franquicia mas antigua y la que mas partidos ha perdido.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Tres preguntas a los expertos:
> ¿Arizona es contender?
> ¿volvera Cam Newton alguna vez?
> ¿le pueden ganar los Jaguars a Miami?



- Si.
- Como QB backup sí. Como titular indiscutible no.
- Si.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Uf. Aquellas defensas daban pánico. Si en esa época los Saints tuvieran una defensa decente hubieran ganado seguro algún anillo.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Los Saints son un equipo bastante equilibrado al que le falta un QB de buen nivel. Me extrañó mucho que no pujaran fuerte por Stafford.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Oct 2021)

Los Cardinals unico equipo invicto. ¿Llegaran a ser Seed 1?

Para mí si lo consiguen pueden ser campeones, pero si no, lo dudo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Tres preguntas a los expertos:
> ¿Arizona es contender?
> ¿volvera Cam Newton alguna vez?
> ¿le pueden ganar los Jaguars a Miami?



-Sí, siempre y cuando pillen Seed 1
-Me sorprende que no tenga equipo. Aunque su último año en Pats no fue bien
-Son basura A vs basura B


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Cardinals unico equipo invicto. ¿Llegaran a ser Seed 1?
> 
> Para mí si lo consiguen pueden ser campeones, pero si no, lo dudo



Los Buccaneers fueron seed 5 el año pasado y ganaron.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Buccaneers fueron seed 5 el año pasado y ganaron.



Sisi, yo digo que los Cardinals no ganaran desde wild card. Es un pronostico


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

En aquella epoca podias hacer pasta apostando que en sus partidos se anotarian mas de 50 puntos en total, eran una verbena.


----------



## España Forever (12 Oct 2021)

Cada estadística te cuenta una parte de la película. Para saber de qué va la película completa hay que ver muchas estadísticas y ver los partidos completos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Oct 2021)

En la NFL que son "equipos mas punteros con mejores proyectos"?

Decidme algun equipo por el que fichar y ganar un porron de SB.

Aquel donde vaya Brady?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Oct 2021)

Equipos estos en los que, con muchisima suerte, puedes acabar ganando un unico anillo y dar las gracias el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Oct 2021)

Manning no gano el primer año que llego, gano en el cuarto y ultimo y desde luego no fue gracias a el que ya estaba acabadisimo, su mejor año fue el segundo cuando gana su quinto MVP, los Broncos baten el record de puntos en RS y los Seahawks los sodomizan sin piedad en la SB.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Oct 2021)

Si no tenemos en cuenta los titulos, los mvp o los all-pro conseguidos, como podemos valorar la carrera de un QB? Diciendo, "uau, jugo en los Steelers o los Cowboys"? Alguien se acuerda de un rompe-records como Philip Rivers? Porque de un patata como Lelo Manning, que gano dos anillos ni el sabe como, si.

Aunque mi post viene porque creo que no se puede decir que Mahones este echando su carrera por la borda al jugar en los Chiefs y que tendria que buscarse un equipo y proyecto mas serio. Es que ni voy a preguntar cual podria ser ese equipo, porque como no sea en el que juegue Brady, sencillamente no existe.

Ya que en la NFL, debido al estricto limite salarial, no hay un Barcelona o Real Madrid o Lakers por el que puedas fichar sabiendo que tarde o temprano ganaras la liga. No hay un equipo del que puedas decir que es un proyecto ganador para varios años, porque solo tienes un par de temporadas en las cuales podras aprovechar el momentum antes de que entre las lesiones y el cap te desmonten el equipo.







Que por cierto,


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Oct 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos para la W6, descansan Jets Falcons Saints y 49ers.

-Buccaneers gana a Eagles.
-Dolphins gana a Jaguars.
-Vikings gana a Panthers.
-Ravens gana a Chargers.
-Rams gana Giants.
-Colts gana a Texans.
-Chiefs gana a Redskins.
-Packers gana a Bears.
-Lions gana a Bengals.
-Browns gana a Cardinals.
-Cowboys gana a Patriots.
-Raiders gana a Broncos.
-Steelers gana a Seahawks.
-Titans gana a Bills.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Oct 2021)

Hoy tenemos un duelo entre Bears y Packers, el enfrentamiento mas repetido de la historia, destacan tambien el Ravens-Chargers y el Browns-Cardinals, con los de Arizona buscando mantener el invicto. A ver que hacen los Raiders en Denver tras el despido de Gruden, ambos equipos empezaron 3-0 y estan en peligro de ponerse 3-3.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Oct 2021)

Las divisiones Este de ambas conferencias son lamentables, Bills y Cowboys van a ganarlas en noviembre.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Oct 2021)

Los Lions fueron el primer equipo en acabar 0-16 y ahora pueden ser los primeros en acabar 0-17, haciendo historia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Titans que les afianza en el primer puesto de la AFC Sur.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Victoria de los Titans que les afianza en el primer puesto de la AFC Sur.



Vaya partidazos el Sunday y el Monday, justo el año que no puedo verlos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya partidazos el Sunday y el Monday, justo el año que no puedo verlos



Bajatelos y los ves cuando puedas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bajatelos y los ves cuando puedas.



Pero ya se lo que ha pasado, la gracia es verlp en directo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero ya se lo que ha pasado, la gracia es verlp en directo



Yo cuando un partido me interesa mucho evito enterarme del resultado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo cuando un partido me interesa mucho evito enterarme del resultado.



Yo es que no puedo, tengo muchos grupos y cosas de nfl.

O lo veo en directo o me jodo


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bajatelos y los ves cuando puedas.



¿ de donde? yo los veo de fullmatch tv pero iría bien bajarlos a veces.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿ de donde? yo los veo de fullmatch tv pero iría bien bajarlos a veces.



Sport Video


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Oct 2021)

Aqui van los pronosticos para la W7. Descansan Bills, Steelers, Jaguars, Chargers, Cowboys y Vikings.

-Browns gana a Broncos
-Chiefs gana a Titans
-Packers gana a Redskins
-Ravens gana a Bengals
-Panthers gana a Giants
-Falcons gana a Dolphins
-Patriots gana a Jets
-Raiders gana a Eagles
-Rams gana a Lions
-Buccaneers gana a Bears
-Cardinals gana a Texans
-49ers gana a Colts
-Saints gana a Seahawks


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Oct 2021)

Hoy echan "Decisión final" en la tele.

_El director general de los Browns tiene la opción de reconstruir su equipo al tener la opción 1 de elegir jugador en el draft. Una decisión que puede significar un gran cambio en la vida de un grupo de jóvenes que sueñan con jugar en la NFL. 

Drama deportivo que muestra los entresijos de una franquicia NFL, temática ya vista en cine a través de títulos como ''Un domingo cualquiera'' de Oliver Stone. Dirigida por Ivan Reitman (''Los Cazafantasmas'') tiene como hilo conductor la función del responsable del equipo en los despachos, interpretado por Kevin Costner. 

Como curiosidad, en un principio iban a ser los Bills. Finalmente, el estudio decidió cambiarlo por los Browns, ya que los costes de producción eran menores en Ohio. _


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Browns que cortan la racha de dos derrotas, los Broncos empezaron 3-0 y ya van 3-4.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2021)

Bueno, han sido 3 veces campeones, hay que tenerles un respeto. Y el record al mejor ataque de la historia. Y algunas cuantas superbowls jugadas mas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bueno, han sido 3 veces campeones, hay que tenerles un respeto. Y el record al mejor ataque de la historia. Y algunas cuantas superbowls jugadas mas



Tambien tienen el record de palizas recibidas en la SB.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2021)

Se burla de Mayfield hasta Joe Buck


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se burla de Mayfield hasta Joe Buck



No entiendo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No entiendo.



Dice que Mayfield "trabaja mas duro en la banda que cuando está jugando"


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Dice que Mayfield "trabaja mas duro en la banda que cuando está jugando"



No me parece mal QB.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Esta tarde creo que pasare del Red Zone y me centrare en el Titans-Chiefs.


----------



## Truki (24 Oct 2021)

Pues empiezan fuerte los Titans , con el Henry haciendo de QB


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Esta tarde creo que pasare del Red Zone y me centrare en el Titans-Chiefs.







__





Tennessee Titans vs Kansas City Chiefs Live Stream


Watch Tennessee Titans vs Kansas City Chiefs Live Stream Online for Free, and all the NFL matches Live on PC, Tablet and Mobile at MamaHD.




mamahd.best


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Vaya paliza se estan llevando los Chiefs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Oct 2021)

Chiefs 3-4


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Chiefs 3-4



Ojo que no ganan la division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ojo que no ganan la division.



A ver si no se van a meter en playoff

Con 9-8 te puedes quedar fuera. Y Mahomes no rula


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

En Baltimore salta la sorpresa y de paso me joden la combinada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A ver si no se van a meter en playoff
> 
> Con 9-8 te puedes quedar fuera. Y Mahomes no rula



Me parece horrible que haya un numero impar de partidos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me parece horrible que haya un numero impar de partidos.



La verdad que si, pero bueno


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Los Lions ganan 10-0 en LA a los Rams, seguramente acaben perdiendo pero puede ser la sorpresa de la jornada.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2021)

TD Tampa, para variar.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Los Jets son la mayor mierda del deporte americano, 54-13 les han cascado.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2021)

Chicago siempre me ha parecido que tiene la equipación más elegante, me gustan mucho sus colores.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Jets son la mayor mierda del deporte americano, 54-13 les han cascado.



Están ahí ahí con los Lions y los Knicks.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Creo que te has confundido de hilo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

La jornada esta siendo muy mierder

El jueves hay un Cardinals vs Packers que podria ser un 7-0 vs 6-1


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Oct 2021)

Los Cardinals estan volando alto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Oct 2021)

Mira que son desgraciados los Lions.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Mira que son desgraciados los Lions.



¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado?



Les han interceptado en la end zone cuando podian ponerse por delante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Les han interceptado en la end zone cuando podian ponerse por delante.



En vez de touchdown, es touchback. Nada importante, casi sin diferencia


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me parece horrible que haya un numero impar de partidos.



Horrible es q jueguen 17 cuando son 32 putos equipos

Por eso pasó 3k de la rs, es una chusta


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Horrible es q jueguen 17 cuando son 32 putos equipos
> 
> Por eso pasó 3k de la rs, es una chusta



¿Que numero debería ser para ti?


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Que numero debería ser para ti?



31

Y lo contrario pasa en beisbol q juegan de más.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Oct 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 31
> 
> Y lo contrario pasa en beisbol q juegan de más.



Habria montones de lesiones y acabaria la temporada en verano, empalmando con la siguiente, no es viable hacer tantos partidos, 16 era un buen numero y si bajaran a 14 tampoco pasaria nada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Oct 2021)

Victoria de los Saints que les mantiene en la lucha con Tampa por el liderato de la division.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Oct 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la W8, descansan Ravens y Raiders.

-Packers gana a Cardinals
-Panthers gana a Falcons
-Titans gana a Colts
-Bills gana a Dolphins
-Bengals gana a Jets
-Steelers gana a Browns
-Eagles gana a Lions
-Rams gana a Texans
-49ers gana a Bears
-Chargers gana a Patriots
-Seahawks gana a Jaguars
-Saints gana a Buccaneers
-Broncos gana a Redskins
-Cowboys gana a Vikings
-Chiefs gana a Giants


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Oct 2021)

Chiefs vs Giants.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Oct 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Chiefs vs Giants.



Ese es el lunes, hoy ahay un Packers vs Cardinals


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ese es el lunes, hoy ahay un Packers vs Cardinals



No digo cuando sea, es corrección de la lista de partidos de la W8.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Oct 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Chiefs vs Giants.



Corregido.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Aunque bien pensado los Jets serian capaces de perder dos veces la misma semana.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Ya no quedan invictos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Vaya final del Packers vs Cardinals!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya final del Packers vs Cardinals!



¿Lo has visto en directo?, yo vere luego el resumen.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Lo has visto en directo?, yo vere luego el resumen.



Sí, este año me quedo a pocos partidos por la noche, pero este era uno de ellos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Pues ya lo he visto y la verdad me parece que los dos han estado mal al final, primero los Packers jugandose el cuarto down en vez de chutar el FG y forzar a los Cardinals a meter el TD, y luego los Cardinals arriesgando ese pase cuando con un FG forzaban la prorroga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues ya lo he visto y la verdad me parece que los dos han estado mal al final, primero los Packers jugandose el cuarto down en vez de chutar el FG y forzar a los Cardinals a meter el TD, y luego los Cardinals arriesgando ese pase cuando con un FG forzaban la prorroga.



Aqui no estoy de acuerdo.

Ganando de 3, el 4o es mejor jugartelo. Otra cosa es que no le haya salido

Y los Cardinals hacen bien yendo a ganar, el field goal lo tienen casi asegurado salvo turnover, y es mas probable un td que una intercepcion

El problema fue la ejecucion


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Aqui no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Ganando de 3, el 4o es mejor jugartelo. Otra cosa es que no le haya salido
> 
> ...



Los Cardinals hacen bien yendo a ganar pero ese pase es demasiado arriesgado en esa situacion, otra cosa es que tengas que meter TD si o si pero no era el caso, yo en esa situacion prefiero correr.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues ya lo he visto y la verdad me parece que los dos han estado mal al final, primero los Packers jugandose el cuarto down en vez de chutar el FG y



Mira, este bot que calcula probabilidades de 4º down demuestra que es mucho mejor ir por ello que chutar


----------



## Truki (29 Oct 2021)

Después de ver sólo el resumen diría que a los Packers les sonrió la fortuna en los momentos claves . Los Cárdinals tienen que estar luchando por los playoffs a nada que continúen jugando como hasta ahora .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Truki dijo:


> Después de ver sólo el resumen diría que a los Packers les sonrió la fortuna en los momentos claves . Los Cárdinals tienen que estar luchando por los playoffs a nada que continúen jugando como hasta ahora .



Hombre, los Cardinals deben luchar mas que para playoffs, que les deben faltar un par o tres de victorias en los proximos 9 partidos. 

Lo que deben luchar es por el Seed 1, igual que Packers, Bucs y Rams; e incluso Cowboys


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

No creo que ningun equipo se haya quedado fuera de playoffs tras empezar 7-0. Lo mas extremo que recuerdo son los Vikings de 2003 que no se clasificaron despues de ir 6-0.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No creo que ningun equipo se haya quedado fuera de playoffs tras empezar 7-0. Lo mas extremo que recuerdo son los Vikings de 2003 que no se clasificaron despues de ir 6-0.



Pues es buena pregunta

Supongo que en playoff ampliados de estas ultimas decadas será como dices, aunque en epocas antiguas que los playoff eran de pocos equipos igual sí que habia algun caso


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

¿De quien es la cagada,de Murray o de Green?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

El receptor va corriendo en vez de atacar el balon, creo que es fallo suyo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El receptor va corriendo en vez de atacar el balon, creo que es fallo suyo.



Es que no está claro, igual es que la jugada no la han entendido bien, o que Murray no debia pasarla todavia segun la jugada planeada


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es que no está claro, igual es que la jugada no la han entendido bien, o que Murray no debia pasarla todavia segun la jugada planeada



Mayor cagada fue la de Wilson en la SB contra los Patriots, y encima me hicieron perder pasta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Mayor cagada fue la de Wilson en la SB contra los Patriots, y encima me hicieron perder pasta.



Ahí la posteridad le ha dado la culpa casi íntegra a Carroll, por eso

Por cierto, en la NFC 5 equipos con solo 1 derrota (Packers, Cardinals, Rams, Buccaneers, Cowboys) y en la AFC no hay nadie con menos de 2

De los 5 primeros algunos tendran Seed de mierda, y en la AFC en cambio habra uno con un Bye y factor campo con un record solo algo mejor que aceptable


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Oct 2021)

Si mañana ganan Bucs y Titans dejan sus divisiones vistas para sentencia, la jornada empieza a las 18.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Oct 2021)

Le acabo de meter unos eurillos a la victoria de los Titans, tiene una cuota soprendentemente alta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Oct 2021)

Joder con los Lions, menuda ruina de equipo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Oct 2021)

Esta entretenido el partido en Indianapolis, ¿cual estas viendo @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Esta entretenido el partido en Indianapolis, ¿cual estas viendo @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos?.



En Movistar dan el Steelers vs Browns asi que ese, y con rl Pass tenfo el RedZone


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Nov 2021)

Pues empiezo a pensar que los Titans son favoritos en la AFC, ya le han ganado los dos partidos a los Colts y tienen la division encarrilada, le han ganado a Bills y machacaron a los Chiefs, el ataque anota mucho con Henry que es ahora mismo el mejor RB, los receptores tambien son buenos, la defensa pese a que ayer la caga con la penalizacion que les costo ir a la prorroga luego se resarce con la intercepcion, y venian de dejar a los Chiefs en un triste FG, si les respetan las lesiones creo que al menos estaran en la final de conferencia, no se como lo veis el resto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues empiezo a pensar que los Titans son favoritos en la AFC, ya le han ganado los dos partidos a los Colts y tienen la division encarrilada, le han ganado a Bills y machacaron a los Chiefs, el ataque anota mucho con Henry que es ahora mismo el mejor RB, los receptores tambien son buenos, la defensa pese a que ayer la caga con la penalizacion que les costo ir a la prorroga luego se resarce con la intercepcion, y venian de dejar a los Chiefs en un triste FG, si les respetan las lesiones creo que al menos estaran en la final de conferencia, no se como lo veis el resto.



Pues Henry se ha lesionado para toda la temporada


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues Henry se ha lesionado para toda la temporada



No jodas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Nov 2021)

Acabo de leerlo y dice que es una lesion que potencialmente puede acabar con su temporada, pero no es seguro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de leerlo y dice que es una lesion que potencialmente puede acabar con su temporada, pero no es seguro.



Ahora mismo Bills es el favorito a ser campeon.

Mañana , como habran jugado todos 8 jornadas, volveré a lo de las odds de cada uno de los equipos en el mensaje iniciak


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahora mismo Bills es el favorito a ser campeon.
> 
> Mañana , como habran jugado todos 8 jornadas, volveré a lo de las odds de cada uno de los equipos en el mensaje iniciak



Los Bills favoritos para ganar la SB, ya lo he visto todo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Nov 2021)

Los Chiefs pasandolas canutas pero al final ganan 20-17 y se ponen 4-4.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2021)

Pongo cuotas de campeon tras jornada 8

Bills favoritos se paga a 6

Los equipos desahuciados ya se empiezan a pagar a miles. Los Lions, a 5001


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pongo cuotas de campeon tras jornada 8
> 
> Bills favoritos se paga a 6
> 
> Los equipos desahuciados ya se empiezan a pagar a miles. Los Lions, a 5001



La cuota de los Lions aun me parece poco.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Nov 2021)

¿Sera este el año de los Cowboys?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> La cuota de los Lions aun me parece poco.



Jajajaja, que mamon



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Sera este el año de los Cowboys?.



Pues a ver, aun es pronto y la nfc es muy dura: packers, cardinals, bucs, rams...y alguno medio que se endurecera


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Jajajaja, que mamon
> 
> 
> 
> Pues a ver, aun es pronto y la nfc es muy dura: packers, cardinals, bucs, rams...y alguno medio que se endurecera



Tampoco hay que olvidarse de los Saints que le ganaron a Tampa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2021)

Voy con las predicciones de la semana 9, donde destacan el Chiefs-Packers y el Rams-Titans. Descansan Redskins, Lions, Buccaneers y Seahawks.

-Colts gana a Jets
-Raiders gana a Giants
-Saints gana a Falcons
-Bills gana a Jaguars
-Browns gana a Bengals
-Patriots gana a Panthers
-Cowboys gana a Broncos
-Ravens gana a Vikings
-Dolphins gana a Texans
-Chargers gana a Eagles
-Chiefs gana a Packers
-Cardinals gana a 49ers
-Rams gana a Titans
-Steelers gana a Bears


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Voy con las predicciones de la semana 9, donde destacan el Chiefs-Packers y el Rams-Titans. Descansan Redskins, Lions, Buccaneers y Seahawks.
> 
> -Colts gana a Jets
> -Raiders gana a Giants
> ...



Rodgers no juega por papaya.

Esto favorece tu apuesta


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Rodgers no juega por papaya.
> 
> Esto favorece tu apuesta



Estoy hasta los mismisimos de esta farsa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Estoy hasta los mismisimos de esta farsa.



Es una adulteracion de la competicion tremenda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Nov 2021)

Bueno, pues tenemos una nueva jornada con el Chiefs-Packers y Rams-Titans como partidos estrella, a ver que hace Jordan Love al frente del ataque de los Packers y como se las apañan los Titans sin Henry.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Nov 2021)

¿Que coño les pasa hoy a los Cowboys?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Nov 2021)

Vaya petardazo de los Bills en Jacksonville, la AFC es totalmente impredecible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya petardazo de los Bills en Jacksonville, la AFC es totalmente impredecible.



En el turno de las 19, habia 7 equipos que estaban en puestos de playoff jugando y solo ha ganado Baltimore


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2021)

Vaya mierda el Chiefs vs Packers. Vaya tongo esto del papayavirus que encima adultera partidos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ver el resultado y tiene pinta de haber sido flojo, ademas es un enfrentamiento que no se hubiese dado de no ser por la ampliacion de la RS.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya mierda el Chiefs vs Packers. Vaya tongo esto del papayavirus que encima adultera partidos



Imagina que llega a la SB un equipo historicamente perdedor y no puede contar con su estrella por dar positivo a esta mierda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues tenemos una nueva jornada con el Chiefs-Packers y Rams-Titans como partidos estrella, a ver que hace Jordan Love al frente del ataque de los Packers y como se las apañan los Titans sin Henry.



Bueno, pues parece que los Titans se apañan sin Henry, me reafirmo en lo que dije la semana pasada, creo que ahora mismo son el mejor equipo de la AFC, le voy a meter unos eurillos a que ganan la SB.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Imagina que llega a la SB un equipo historicamente perdedor y no puede contar con su estrella por dar positivo a esta mierda.



Sí, superbowl o cualquier partido de playoff

De hecho, a Packers le puede costar este tongo el Seed 1 con todo lo que ello implica



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que los Titans se apañan sin Henry, me reafirmo en lo que dije la semana pasada, creo que ahora mismo son el mejor equipo de la AFC, le voy a meter unos eurillos a que ganan la SB.



Pues sí. La defensa me ha encantado.

Solo tiene a Ravens a menos de 2 victorias para el Seed 1 y tiene un camino facil


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, superbowl o cualquier partido de playoff
> 
> De hecho, a Packers le puede costar este tongo el Seed 1 con todo lo que ello implica
> 
> ...



El problema es que siempre que han sido seed 1 la cagaron en divisionales.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El problema es que siempre que han sido seed 1 la cagaron en divisionales.



¿De que equipo hablas?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿De que equipo hablas?



De los Titans, las dos veces que fueron primeros cayeron contra Ravens en divisionales, los Packers si han jugado SB tras ser seed 1.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Nov 2021)

Pues Steelers gana un partido con polemica arbitral, y decidido al final con el field goal decisivo de Bears yendo al palo, para no perder su tradicion


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la W10. Descansan Bengals, Texans, Giants y Bears.

-Ravens gana a Dolphins
-Titans gana a Saints
-Bills gana a Jets
-Steelers gana a Lions
-Colts gana a Jaguars
-Buccaneers gana a Redskins
-Browns gana a Patriots
-Cowboys gana a Falcons
-Cardinals gana a Panthers
-Chargers gana a Vikings
-Packers gana a Seahawks
-Broncos gana a Eagles
-Chiefs gana a Raiders
-Rams gana a 49ers


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues Steelers gana un partido con polemica arbitral, y decidido al final con el field goal decisivo de Bears yendo al palo, para no perder su tradicion



¿Que paso?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que paso?.



Se ve que pitó un bloqueo bajo la cintura algo raro , y sobre todo, esto al final 

Iban 3 arriba steelers a poco del final e iban a chutar el punt...y esto les dio 15 yardas y 1º down



El arbitro dice que el pañuelo no fue por eso, sino por encararse al banquillo rival justo antes

Y aqui mas desarrollado



No vi el partido y tampoco voy a analizarlo, pero de este año es el partido en el que veo mas gente en EEUU hablando de arbitrajes de calle


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Nov 2021)

Sorpreson en Miami y ganan los Dolphins, ojo que aun ganamos la division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Sorpreson en Miami y ganan los Dolphins, ojo que aun ganamos la division.



Los dolphins cuando iban 1-7 arecia que iban a luchar por un buen puesto de Draft, y estan consiguiendo victorias que no les valdra para meterse en playoff y encima tendran peor eleccion de draft

En cuanto a lo otro, no veo ganar la division tan importante como cuando eran 10 equipos en los 80. Desde que es 14, lo que importa es el Seed 1 o si no, meterse en playoff. El Seed sigue importando, pero menos que antes


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los dolphins cuando iban 1-7 arecia que iban a luchar por un buen puesto de Draft, y estan consiguiendo victorias que no les valdra para meterse en playoff y encima tendran peor eleccion de draft
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, no veo ganar la division tan importante como cuando eran 10 equipos en los 80. Desde que es 14, lo que importa es el Seed 1 o si no, meterse en playoff. El Seed sigue importando, pero menos que antes



Para ser seed 1 hay que ganar la division, de todos modos yo no veo a los Steelers candidatos, lo unico que cuando ibamos 1-3 empezaba a ver la temporada perdida, y ahora podemos igualar al lider de la division si derrotamos a los todopoderosos Lions.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Para ser seed 1 hay que ganar la division, de todos modos yo no veo a los Steelers candidatos, lo unico que cuando ibamos 1-3 empezaba a ver la temporada perdida, y ahora podemos igualar al lider de la division si derrotamos a los todopoderosos Lions.



Ya, ya.

Pero me refiero que Seed 1 da todas las ventajas, pero del 2 al 7 empiezan en Wild Card y salvo factor campo en alguna ronda no hay una diferencia excesiva


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero me refiero que Seed 1 da todas las ventajas



Como a los Packers el año pasado.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Nov 2021)

Yo le doy mas importancia a llegar bien a playoffs con inercia positiva que al seed, tienes el ejemplo de los Ravens que tiene 2 SB tras superar mas de una ronda a domicilio, debe ser uno de los equipos que mas victorias de playoffs tiene como visitante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Como a los Packers el año pasado.



Hombre, ventajas tiene. 

Otra cosa es que no te regale el titulo

Pero Eagles y Broncos fueron campeones por el Seed 1, no por ser los mejores



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo le doy mas importancia a llegar bien a playoffs con inercia positiva que al seed, tienes el ejemplo de los Ravens que tiene 2 SB tras superar mas de una ronda a domicilio, debe ser uno de los equipos que mas victorias de playoffs tiene como visitante.



Pero son una excepcion

De hecho desde entonces, ninguno mas ha sido campeon sin -bye- hasta el año pasado, pero con estadios vacios


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Nov 2021)

Esperate que aun perdemos con los Lions.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Esperate que aun perdemos con los Lions.



Los Lions han estado a punto de ganar variod partidos

Son malos, pero no pateticos, a pesar del 0-8


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2021)

Grande, @Walter Sobchak , tu equipo ha empatado en casa contra el colista 

Esto en NFL es patetico pero al triple cubo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Grande, @Walter Sobchak , tu equipo ha empatado en casa contra el colista
> 
> Esto en NFL es patetico pero al triple cubo



Odio los putos empates, Detroit podria acabar sin ganar ni un partido pero tampoco perder todos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Odio los putos empates, Detroit podria acabar sin ganar ni un partido pero tampoco perder todos.



Es estrategico

No van a acabar 0-17 pero a la vez siguen controlando el Nº1 del Draft


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Nov 2021)

Los Cowboys en su primer año acabaron 0-11-1, no se si hay mas casos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2021)

Los Cardinals perdiendo 20-0 en casa y tal

Por cierto, curioso el final entre Washington y Tampa

Gana de 4 wash, y tiene 4o y gol en la 1 con 30 seg al snap. Deciden ir a por el td (me parece correcto), lo consigue y en el extra point se arrodillan por tema tactico


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Nov 2021)

Los Chiefs ya son lideres de division, les han estado esperando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Chiefs ya son lideres de division, les han estado esperando.



No veo que equipos pueden estar en la SB o ser Seed 1


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No veo que equipos pueden estar en la SB o ser Seed 1



Yo ya le meti unos eurillos a los Titans, poco porque tampoco me fio mucho.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo ya le meti unos eurillos a los Titans, poco porque tampoco me fio mucho.



No es mala opcion

Van bien encaminados para Seed 1, y desde ahí el milagro no es tan complicado


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No es mala opcion
> 
> Van bien encaminados para Seed 1, y desde ahí el milagro no es tan complicado



¿Tu haces apuestas?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Tu haces apuestas?.



No, pero me gusta mucho mirar las cuotas para saber la situacion real


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No, pero me gusta mucho mirar las cuotas para saber la situacion real



Yo pille la cuota de los Titans en 15 antes de este fin de semana, imagino que habra bajado despues de ganar a los Saints.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo pille la cuota de los Titans en 15 antes de este fin de semana, imagino que habra bajado despues de ganar a los Saints.



En la AFC no sé por quien apostar.

Lo que sí que veo es que solo veo a los Chiefs fuera del Seed 1 ganandola, o tambien Ravens.

Los otros candidatos solo tienen mas opciones si son el 1


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Nov 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la W11, descansan Broncos y Rams.

-Falcons gana a Patriots
-Ravens gana a Bears
-Packers gana a Vikings
-Bills gana a Colts
-Browns gana a Lions
-Redskins gana a Panthers
-Titans gana Texans
-49ers gana a Jaguars
-Dolphins gana a Jets
-Saints gana a Eagles
-Raiders gana a Bengals
-Chiefs gana a Cowboys
-Cardinals gana a Seahawks
-Chargers gana a Steelers
-Buccaneers gana a Giants


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Nov 2021)

Los Patriots lo están petando. Last 5: 5-0, como los Titans.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Nov 2021)

Vaya cagada de los Titans, y ojo que los Patriots le pueden ganar la division a Buffalo, que se ha llevado un palizon de los Colts.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya cagada de los Titans, y ojo que los Patriots le pueden ganar la division a Buffalo, que se ha llevado un palizon de los Colts.



Ya van lideres de division, y a 1 victirua de Seed 1


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ya van lideres de division, y a 1 victirua de Seed 1



Y la semana que viene reciben a los Titans.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Nov 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la semana, me doy cuenta de que ya ha empezado el Lions-Bears, no recordaba que era accion de gracias, de momento gana Detroit asi que no incluire ese partido. Descansan Cardinals y Chiefs.

-Cowboys gana a Raiders
-Bills gana a Saints
-Steelers gana a Bengals
-Dolphins gana a Panthers
-Giants gana a Eagles
-Titans gana a Patriots
-Falcons gana a Jaguars
-Buccaneers gana a Colts
-Texans gana a Jets
-Chargers gana a Broncos
-49ers gana a Vikings
-Rams gana a Packers 
-Ravens gana a Browns
-Redskins gana a Seahawks


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Nov 2021)

Los Lions no van a ganar un puto partido.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Nov 2021)

Los Cowboys desinflandose.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Nov 2021)

A ver si se pasa por el hilo @Häskelärk que tiene que estar euforico con los Saints.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Cowboys desinflandose.



Es que hubo un tio con 4 faltas importantes defensivas, de las que dan 1r down en un tercero

Entre ellos un 3o y 17 en la prorroga que les dio la anotacion definitiva a Raiders


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Nov 2021)

Una duda que tengo, muchos jugadores sobre todo negros llevan rastas y, entre el casco y lo mazados, se dan una imagen a Predator. Como la peli es de 1987, ¿ es casualidad, buscan esa imagen?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es que hubo un tio con 4 faltas importantes defensivas, de las que dan 1r down en un tercero
> 
> Entre ellos un 3o y 17 en la prorroga que les dio la anotacion definitiva a Raiders



Si, algo de eso he leido en cuentas de twitter dedicadas a esto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si, algo de eso he leido en cuentas de twitter dedicadas a esto.



Leo que 28 faltas, el partidas con mas faltas desde 2016


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Nov 2021)

Hoy a las 19 Patriots-Titans como plato fuerte, a las 22:25 Packers-Rams.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy a las 19 Patriots-Titans como plato fuerte, a las 22:25 Packers-Rams.



Esos 2 son los top. El colts vs bucs y el sunday night tambien son muy guapos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esos 2 son los top. El colts vs bucs y el sunday night tambien son muy guapos



Tampoco hay que olvidarse del Broncos-Chargers y del Bengals-Steelers, ya hay equipos que cada partido para ellos es una final.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Nov 2021)

Joder con los Patriots, esperate que no tengamos un Brady-Bellichick en la SB.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Nov 2021)

Nos han cascado mas de 80 pts entre los dos ultimos partidos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues voy con los pronosticos de la jornada. Descansan Browns, Titans, Packers y Panthers

-Cowboys gana a Saints
-Colts gana a Texans
-Vikings gana a Lions
-Dolphins gana a Giants
-Buccaneers gana a Falcons
-Eagles gana a Jets
-Cardinals gana a Bears
-Chargers gana a Bengals
-Rams gana a Jaguars
-Raiders gana a Redskins
-Ravens gana a Steelers
-49ers gana a Seahawks
-Chiefs gana a Broncos
-Bills gana a Patriots


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2021)

Cuatro prórrogas en el Auburn-Alabama.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2021)

Qué gracia el último TD de los Cowboys.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Dic 2021)

A ver que nos depara la jornada de hoy, hay tres duelos divisionales interesantes, Chiefs-Broncos, Steelers-Ravens y Bills-Patriots.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A ver que nos depara la jornada de hoy, hay tres duelos divisionales interesantes, Chiefs-Broncos, Steelers-Ravens y Bills-Patriots.



La verdad que ahy pocos partidos buenos, salvo los que dices y el Chargers vs Bengals.

El Bills vs Patriots es el Monday Night. Por cierto, en Movistar no dan el Steelers-Ravens y dan el 49ers-Seahawks. Normalmente escogen bien el partido por turno, pero aquí han patinado. Seattle va 3-8


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que ahy pocos partidos buenos, salvo los que dices y el Chargers vs Bengals.
> 
> El Bills vs Patriots es el Monday Night. Por cierto, en Movistar no dan el Steelers-Ravens y dan el 49ers-Seahawks. Normalmente escogen bien el partido por turno, pero aquí han patinado. Seattle va 3-8



Ya hay varios equipos con la temporada perdida, a los que se uniran los Steelers como no ganen hoy.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A ver que nos depara la jornada de hoy, hay tres duelos divisionales interesantes, Chiefs-Broncos, Steelers-Ravens y Bills-Patriots.



El Bills-Patriots promete


----------



## Truki (5 Dic 2021)

Los Lions por fin ganando, eso sí por los pelos .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Dic 2021)

Ya era hora de que Detroit ganara un puto partido, contra los Vikings tenia que ser.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2021)

Joder aun juega Roethlisberger


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Joder aun juega Roethlisberger



Esta para que le hagan un partido homenaje.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Dic 2021)

Los Broncos no le ganan a los Chiefs desde septiembre de 2015, duodecima victoria consecutiva de KC en los duelos directos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2021)

Jared Goff’s girlfriend Christen Harper learned of Lions’ first win at SI Swimsuit shoot


Christen Harper had all the feels Sunday when boyfriend Jared Goff and the Lions got their first win of the season. While on the set of her Sports Illustrated Swimsuit rookie shoot, Harper — who ha…




nypost.com


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Dic 2021)

Los Patriots dejan la division encarrilada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

Actualicemos cuotas de ganador. Ahora mismo los Buccaneers son los favoritos


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Dic 2021)

Por primera vez en una decada, la NFC Este parece una division seria.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Dic 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la jornada. Descansan Patriots, Dolphins, Eagles y Colts.

-Steelers gana a Vikings
-Saints gana a Jets
-Falcons gana a Panthers
-Seahawks gana a Texans
-Chiefs gana a Raiders
-Browns gana a Ravens
-Cowboys gana a Redskins
-Titans gana a Jaguars
-Broncos gana a Lions
-Chargers gana a Giants
-Bengals gana a 49ers
-Buccaneers gana a Bills
-Packers gana a Bears
-Cardinals gana a Rams


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2021)

Patriots van a pillar Seed 1 sano o que¿?

Quien lo hubiera dicho con el 2-4 inicial


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Patriots van a pillar Seed 1 sano o que¿?
> 
> Quien lo hubiera dicho con el 2-4 inicial



Les queda visitar a Colts, recibir a Jaguars y Bills y visitar a Dolphins, tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues me parece que este año no hay playoffs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues me parece que este año no hay playoffs.



Joder, vaya partidazo me he perdido.

Queria verlo hoy y me lo spoilea el puto telefono


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Dic 2021)

Temporadon de los Cardinals y ni se les menciona como candidatos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Dic 2021)

Esta emocionante el partido en KC.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Esta emocionante el partido en KC.



Y encima lento, que van a llegar tarde al siguiente partido


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Dic 2021)

Despues de ver en el primer minuto del resumen Tampa-Buffalo el holding que le pitan al defensor de los Bills, compruebo que la vida continua igual.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Dic 2021)

La AFC Oeste queda en un mano a mano entre Chargers y Chiefs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Dic 2021)

https://nflcommunications.com/Documents/NFL%20ANNOUNCES%20INTERNATIONAL%20HOME%20MARKETING%20AREA%20TEAMS%20AND%20MARKETS%20(FINAL).pdf


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> https://nflcommunications.com/Documents/NFL%20ANNOUNCES%20INTERNATIONAL%20HOME%20MARKETING%20AREA%20TEAMS%20AND%20MARKETS%20(FINAL).pdf



¿Que coño es eso?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Dic 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la jornada:

-Chiefs gana a Chargers
-Browns gana a Raiders
-Patriots gana a Colts
-Titans gana a Steelers
-Bills gana a Panthers
-Redskins gana a Eagles
-Jaguars gana a Texans
-Cowboys gana a Giants
-Cardinals gana a Lions
-Dolphins gana a Jets
-Bengals gana a Broncos
-49ers gana a Falcons
-Rams gana a Seahawks
-Packers gana a Ravens
-Buccaneers gana a Saints
-Vikings a Bears


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Dic 2021)

Pues me parece que los Chiefs se llevan otra vez ka division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues me parece que los Chiefs se llevan otra vez ka division.



Un partidazo ha sido. Lastima solo haberlo visto por highlights y no el partido


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que coño es eso?.



Un programa de expansion de mercados de la NFL. Ha escogido 8 países, entre ellos el nuestro


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Un programa de expansion de mercados de la NFL. Ha escogido 8 países, entre ellos el nuestro



Pensaba que eran los equipos con mas aficionados de cada pais, ya me extrañaba a mi que en España fueran los Bears y Dolphins.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Dic 2021)

Visto el resumen del Chargers-Chiefs, tiene pinta de haber sido un partidazo. Los Chargers no le ganan a los Chiefs en casa desde 2013.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Dic 2021)

Pues los Chiefs ya lideran la AFC, cagadon de los Cardinals por otro lado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues los Chiefs ya lideran la AFC, cagadon de los Cardinals por otro lado.



Felicidades por tus Steelers


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Dic 2021)

Nos vamos a acordar del empate con Detroit.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Nos vamos a acordar del empate con Detroit.



Pues Detroit se ha follado a Arizona hoy


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues Detroit se ha follado a Arizona hoy



Ellos tambien se van a acordar de esta derrota.


----------



## Truki (20 Dic 2021)

Tom Brady se queda en cero, no hay nada seguro en el deporte.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Dic 2021)

Los Packers lideres de la NFC, podemos tener una reedicion de la SB I.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Dic 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la W16, ya no hay descansos:

-Titans gana a 49ers
-Packers gana a Browns
-Cardinals gana a Colts
-Falcons gana a Lions
-Rams gana a Vikings
-Jaguars gana a Jets
-Eagles gana a Giants
-Patriots gana a Bills
-Ravens gana a Bengals
-Chargers gana a Texans
-Buccaneers gana a Panthers
-Bears gana a Seahawks
-Raiders gana a Broncos
-Chiefs gana a Steelers
-Cowboys gana a Redskins
-Dolphins gana a Saints


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Dic 2021)

Cuando acabe la temporada hare un post sobre como habria quedado la clasificacion en una RS de 16 partidos, habra equipos a los que tendre que quitarles una derrota y a otros una victoria, los Packers por ejemplo tendrian que estar 11-2 en vez de 11-3 y Cardinals y Bucs 9-4 en vez de 10-4, al igual que los Cowboys. Patriots y Chiefs deberian ir empatados a 9-4.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Partido muy chulo el Titans vs 49ers. Aun no me creo que hayan ganado los Titans, que tienen casi la division ganada

Hay solo 2 clasificados para Playoffs ahora mismo: Packers y Cowboys


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

A los Titans les queda jugar con Dolphins y Texans, con ganar uno o una derrota de los Colts ya lo tienen.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Estos equipos son los que se pueden clasificar esta semana

De momento en playoff estan solo packers y cowboys


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Dic 2021)

Pues excepto los desahuciados de siempre (los equipos de NY, los Jaguars, Lions y tal) y sorpresillas como Seahawks, a falta de tres jornadas casi todos los equipos estan luchando por una wildcard.

Ya se que le quita purismo, pero la inclusion del tercer comodin le da mas vida a la competicion.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

A mi no me gusta ni la ampliacion de playoffs ni la de RS, prefiero el 16-6.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A mi no me gusta ni la ampliacion de playoffs ni la de RS, prefiero el 16-6.



A mí 6 o 7 me parece bien, que algunos equipos se puedan currar ganarse la primera ronda. Si fueran 8 sí que lo vería mal. De liga regular sí que prefiero 16, aunque lo mas seguro que lo suban a 18 en 1 o 3 años

¿Y por qué no te gusta el playoff de 7?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Estos equipos son los que se pueden clasificar esta semana
> 
> De momento en playoff estan solo packers y cowboys



¿Te imaginas a un periodista español explicando todo esto?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A mí 6 o 7 me parece bien, que algunos equipos se puedan currar ganarse la primera ronda. Si fueran 8 sí que lo vería mal. De liga regular sí que prefiero 16, aunque lo mas seguro que lo suban a 18 en 1 o 3 años
> 
> ¿Y por qué no te gusta el playoff de 7?



Muchas veces el seed 6 ya es un equipo que no pinta mucho en playoffs salvo excepciones, el año pasado hubiera sido injusto que los Colts se quedasen fuera con un 11-5, aunque eso es algo que pasaria muy de vez en cuando, de hecho los Bears se metieron con un 8-8 para luego hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas a un periodista español explicando todo esto?.



Jajajaj

Sobre todo lo de "Strength of victory"  



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Muchas veces el seed 6 ya es un equipo que no pinta mucho en playoffs salvo excepciones, el año pasado hubiera sido injusto que los Colts se quedasen fuera con un 11-5, aunque eso es algo que pasaria muy de vez en cuando, de hecho los Bears se metieron con un 8-8 para luego hacer el ridiculo.



Yo lo que veo es que me gusta si tiene estas 2 cosas:

-Los mejores tengan first round bye (eso garantiza que los mejores peleen hasta el final, ademas, los duelos de equipos clasificados luchando por esto son igual de tensos que los de equipos que luchan por playoff)

-Que pasen menos de la mitad

Ambos sistemas cumplen mis 2 premisas, así que me van bien ambos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

De hecho estoy seguro de que antes o despues habra 18 jornadas y 8 equipos de playoffs por conferencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> De hecho estoy seguro de que antes o despues habra 18 jornadas y 8 equipos de playoffs por conferencia.



18 seguro. 8 playoff por conferencia espero que tarde. Si es con el formato de Doble Bye como algun periodista proponia, no me parece mal; pero como sea cuadro de 16 todos desde el principio, será una basura sana


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 18 seguro. 8 playoff por conferencia espero que tarde. Si es con el formato de Doble Bye como algun periodista proponia, no me parece mal; pero como sea cuadro de 16 todos desde el principio, será una basura sana



Si montas un doble bye y todo eso la SB se juega en marzo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si montas un doble bye y todo eso la SB se juega en marzo.



Pero lo proponen, por ahí

Si quitas el Bye, la liga regular pierde mucho entre los equipos top


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Dic 2021)

Los Cardinals en caida libre, es altamente probable que los Packers sean seed 1, quien lo hubiera dicho tras la primera jornada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Dic 2021)

Menuda paliza nos han metido los Chiefs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Menuda paliza nos han metido los Chiefs.



Son muy top, la verdad. Los Cowboys les han metido 56 por cierto al equipo sin nombre, y es el que mas se acerca a joderle el first round bye a Packers

Por cierto, esto es lo que necesitaba Dallas para ganar la divisioon ayer, y porque la ganó antes de jguarla.





__





DAL has not clinched a playoff berth


Because there is so much confusion regarding DAL’s playoff status, I’m going to clarify here. DAL has not yet clinched the division If DAL loses out & PHI wins out, they will be 1-1 vs each other, 4-2 in division, and 7-5 in common games, so the tiebreaker will fall to Strength of Victory (SoV)...



nflplayoffscenarios.com





Lo que sale en el marca cada semana, basicamente


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que en la NFC el orden va a ser Packers, Bucs, Cowboys y Rams.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Dic 2021)

Vaya temporada de los Dolphins, yo no se si antes algun equipo habia encadenado 7 derrotas consecutivas y a continuacion 7 victorias.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya temporada de los Dolphins, yo no se si antes algun equipo habia encadenado 7 derrotas consecutivas y a continuacion 7 victorias.



No

He visto el partido y en la retransmision la cadena americana puso que es la primera vez

Depende de sí mismos para meterse en playoff, aunque les quedan Titans y Patriots


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Dic 2021)

Menudo cacao hay para las plazas de WC, hay que hacer un master para entenderlo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Dic 2021)

Me toca, como cada año, ir enganchándome cuando llegan los play-off.

Ya os iré contando.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Dic 2021)

Eliminados.

_Teams are listed in approximate 2021 Draft order._

1





Jacksonville Jaguars. Esta temporada habían fichado a Trevor Lawrence, ex Clemson, muy prometedor pero mal comienzo profesional.
(2-13)

2





Detroit Lions
(2-12-1)

3





New York Jets
(4-11)

4





Houston Texans
(4-11)

5





New York Giants
(4-11)

6
Carolina Panthers
(5-10)

7
Chicago Bears
(5-10)

8
Seattle Seahawks
(5-10)


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Dic 2021)

Menuda cagada de los Chargers perder en Houston.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Dic 2021)

24 equipos quedan vivos

Voy a actualizar las odds de ganador del primer mensaje


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Vaya temporada de los Dolphins, yo no se si antes algun equipo habia encadenado 7 derrotas consecutivas y a continuacion 7 victorias.



Como al final la categoria de un equipo se demuestra en el campo y no en los rankings y picks, si los Dolphins vencen a Titans y Patriots habria que ir pensando en que son candidatos a la SB.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Dic 2021)

Voy con los pronosticos de la penultima jornada:

-Bears gana a Giants
-Patriots gana a Jaguars
-Rams gana a Ravens
-Buccaneers gana a Jets
-Bills gana a Falcons
-Chiefs gana a Bengals
-Titans gana a Dolphins
-Raiders gana a Colts
-Eagles gana a Redskins
-Chargers gana a Broncos
-49ers gana a Texans
-Seahawks gana a Lions
-Cowboys gana a Cardinals
-Saints gana a Panthers
-Packers gana a Vikings
-Steelers gana a Browns.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Ene 2022)

Se presenta interesante la jornada, salvo el Bears-Giants y el Seahawks-Lions en el resto hay cosas en juego.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Se presenta interesante la jornada, salvo el Bears-Giants y el Seahawks-Lions en el resto hay cosas en juego.



Chiefs y Packers pueden conseguir el Bye hoy.

Si ganan y pirden Titans (los primeros) o Cowboys (los segundos)


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Chiefs y Packers pueden conseguir el Bye hoy.
> 
> Si ganan y pirden Titans (los primeros) o Cowboys (los segundos)



Y los Steelers quedarse fuera si pierden, creo que seria lo mejor.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Y los Steelers quedarse fuera si pierden, creo que seria lo mejor.



Matematicamente no, aunque debería haber algun resultado con empates


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Ene 2022)

Los Bengals ganan la division por primera vez desde 2015, si los Titans ganan en Houston seran seed 1.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Bengals ganan la division por primera vez desde 2015, si los Titans ganan en Houston seran seed 1.



La hostia, que partidazo mas guapo!!!

Y eso de jugarse el 4º down.

Pues este año el Seed 1 es mas importante que con el formato de 12 equipos. A Chiefs esta derrota le hace mucho daño


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Ene 2022)

Lo de Antonio Brown ha sido brutal . Me ha recordado al final del "castañazo".

Se acaba su carrera NFL y se acaban las aspiraciones de Tampa de anillo. Sin Brown y sin Godwin hay poquito que rascar. Que lo disfrute el plandemista de Arians.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La hostia, que partidazo mas guapo!!!
> 
> Y eso de jugarse el 4º down.
> 
> Pues este año el Seed 1 es mas importante que con el formato de 12 equipos. A Chiefs esta derrota le hace mucho daño



Al final les ha salido bien pero se la han jugado, a ver si ganan un partido de playoffs de una puta vez.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Voy con Dallas y Green Bay. Lo digo ya.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Voy con Dallas y Green Bay. Lo digo ya.



Pyes los intereses de ambos se contraponen

Por cierto, buena noticia para @Walter Sobchak con la victoria de Chargers que elimina a Browns


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pyes los intereses de ambos se contraponen
> 
> Por cierto, buena noticia para @Walter Sobchak con la victoria de Chargers que elimina a Browns



Ciertamente, de la AFC el único que me cae simpático es New England. Todos los que me caen simpáticos son de la NFC (Dallas, Seattle, New Orleans, Green Bay, Minnesota...)

Entonces si, lo mismo hasta se juegan las semis de conferencia entre ellos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ciertamente, de la AFC el único que me cae simpático es New England. Todos los que me caen simpáticos son de la NFC (Dallas, Seattle, New Orleans, Green Bay, Minnesota...)
> 
> Entonces si, lo mismo hasta se juegan las semis de conferencia entre ellos.



Seattle ya dificil que la juegue...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pyes los intereses de ambos se contraponen
> 
> Por cierto, buena noticia para @Walter Sobchak con la victoria de Chargers que elimina a Browns



Dos temporadas seguidas jugando playoffs eran demasiadas para los Browns, por cierto el Raiders-Chargers va a ser dramatico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de Antonio Brown ha sido brutal . Me ha recordado al final del "castañazo".
> 
> Se acaba su carrera NFL y se acaban las aspiraciones de Tampa de anillo. Sin Brown y sin Godwin hay poquito que rascar. Que lo disfrute el plandemista de Arians.



La unica manera de que a Tampa se le acaben las aspiraciones de anillo es que alguien le rompa una rodilla a Brady.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La unica manera de que a Tampa se le acaben las aspiraciones de anillo es que alguien le rompa una rodilla a Brady.



La NFL es impredecible, si. Y no se puede descartar al campeón ni al GOAT.
Pero no tienen la defensa dominante del año pasado y sin un slot receiver consistente, fiable y de nivel, Brady no gana anillo. Ojalá me equivoque, pero no les veo tan favoritos como el año pasado pese al mejor record. Se les ha caído la nave (Brown, godwin) en el momento clave.


----------



## Truki (3 Ene 2022)

Los de Tampa van renqueantes casi todos los partidos, ayer mismo igual, así que no pueden ser favoritos a nada . Pero no creo que haya ninguno que lo sea con claridad .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La NFL es impredecible, si. Y no se puede descartar al campeón ni al GOAT.
> Pero no tienen la defensa dominante del año pasado y sin un slot receiver consistente, fiable y de nivel, Brady no gana anillo. Ojalá me equivoque, pero no les veo tan favoritos como el año pasado pese al mejor record. Se les ha caído la nave (Brown, godwin) en el momento clave.



Puede que si... pero cuantas veces ha demostrado Brady sobre el campo, que es donde se demuestran las cosas, que mientras tenga una linea ofensiva que lo proteja le da igual los receptores que le quiten y le pongan por delante?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

Necesitamos ganar en Baltimore y que los Colts pierdan en Jacksonville para jugar playoffs, ni de coña.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Necesitamos ganar en Baltimore y que los Colts pierdan en Jacksonville para jugar playoffs, ni de coña.



Y que el chaegers vs raiders no empate


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y que el chaegers vs raiders no empate



Si no meterse en playoffs implica reconstruir, hacerle un homenaje a Big Ben y un cambio en el banquillo por mi que nos metan 50.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2022)

Actualizo las odds con 6 eliminados mas

Los Bengals eran antepenultimo en las apuestas y ahora van décimos, tras ganar anteayer a los que iban primero en las apuestas en ese momento


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Actualizo las odds con 6 eliminados mas
> 
> Los Bengals eran antepenultimo en las apuestas y ahora van décimos, tras ganar anteayer a los que iban primero en las apuestas en ese momento



No ganan en playoffs desde enero del 91, en esa epoca yo ni sabia que coño era el futbol americano.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

En una temporada de 16 partidos los Patriots estarian 10-5 y los Bills 9-6, a los Patriots habria que quitarles la derrota contra Dallas y a los Bills la victoria contra Washington, que son los equipos a los que no se habrian enfrentado, es la unica division que tendria un lider distinto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

Ademas de los Patriots, los Titans, Chiefs y Bengals tambien estarian 10-5, a Titans y Chiefs habria que quitarles la victoria contra Saints y Packers respectivamente y a los Bengals la derrota contra 49ers, los Chiefs estarian ahora mismo en el seed 4 en vez de en el 2, ya que han perdido contra los otros 3.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2022)

En la AFC los Colts, Raiders y Chargers estarian 9-6, los Steelers ya estarian eliminados con 7-7-1. En la NFC los Packers estarian 13-2, los Rams y Bucs 11-4 y los Cowboys 10-5 al igual que los Cardinals, 49ers, Eagles y Saints irian 8-7.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2022)

Voy con los pronosticos de la ultima jornada, todos los partidos son duelos divisionales:

-Chiefs gana a Broncos
-Cowboys gana a Eagles
-Redskins gana a Giants
-Bengals gana a Browns
-Steelers gana a Ravens
-Packers gana a Lions
-Colts gana a Jaguars
-Vikings gana a Bears
-Titans gana a Texans
-Saints gana a Falcons
-Cardinals gana a Seahawks
-Bills gana a Jets
-Buccaneers gana a Panthers
-Patriots gana a Dolphins
-Rams gana a 49ers
-Raiders gana a Chargers


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Voy con los pronosticos de la ultima jornada, todos los partidos son duelos divisionales:
> 
> -Chiefs gana a Broncos
> -Cowboys gana a Eagles
> ...



¿A Titans le das opciones de SuperBowl?

Yo me lo estoy preguntando. Y tienen el Seed 1 que da todos los privilegios muy accesible

Por cierto






El otro caso deportivo Djokovic, el de Aaron Rodgers. En EEUU es importante


Antecedentes Aaron Rodgers es el actual MVP de la NFL. Es decir, del deporte mas importante de EEUU es el actual rey. Es el equivalente al MVP de la NBA, o al Balon de Oro en futbol. Tiene algunos records, como el de quarterback de la historia que es menos interceptado (con un cierto numero de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿A Titans le das opciones de SuperBowl?
> 
> Yo me lo estoy preguntando. Y tienen el Seed 1 que da todos los privilegios muy accesible
> 
> ...



Pues eso espero, aposte por ellos antes de que se lesionara Henry.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (8 Ene 2022)

Muy buenos partidos los de la anterior jornada (perdonad por el retraso pero hasta que no veo los partidos que me interesan no entro aquí por los spoilers). El de los Bengals y el de Tampa muy emocionantes hasta el final.

¿Qué se sabe de lo de Antonio Brown? Ya sé que no jugará más en Tampa pero, ¿sabéis si es cierto que estaba lesionado y cuando dijo que no quería seguir le dijeron que jugara o que se fuera?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Ene 2022)

Hoy Broncos-Chiefs, los Chiefs deben ganar para asegurar el seed 2 y aspirar al 1, si pierden pueden caer hasta el 4. Para los Broncos sera el sexto año consecutivo sin playoffs, la peor racha desde que los jugaron por primera vez.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ene 2022)

¿En el Cowboys vs Eagles que hay en juego?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿En el Cowboys vs Eagles que hay en juego?



Creo que los Eagles se meten en playoffs si o si, los Cowboys podrian subir algun puesto aunque seguramente sean seed 4 y tengamos un Packers-Cowboys en divisionales.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Los Chiefs ganan y se aseguran minimo el seed 2, si no ganan los Titans seran primeros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Chiefs ganan y se aseguran minimo el seed 2, si no ganan los Titans seran primeros.



Y los Patriots ya no pueden ser Seed 1.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y los Patriots ya no pueden ser Seed 1.



Ni los Bengals, o Titans o Chiefs.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ahora mismo los Steelers jugarian playoffs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ahora mismo los Steelers jugarian playoffs.



Jajajjaaj

Bueno, no. 

Porque el Chargers vs Raiders van 0-0


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Jajajjaaj
> 
> Bueno, no.
> 
> Porque el Chargers vs Raiders van 0-0



Con estos resultados el empate les valdria a los dos, se viene el biscotto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Tennessee 21-0

Se huele bye sano


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tennessee 21-0
> 
> Se huele bye sano



Pues casi la cagan, aunque para cagada la de los Colts.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues casi la cagan, aunque para cagada la de los Colts.



Bueno, te felicito ya o espero a las 6 de la mañana


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bueno, te felicito ya o espero a las 6 de la mañana



Seria la risa que empataran, ahora mismo los Raiders serian quintos ganando y se quedan fuera si pierden.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Si jugamos playoffs sera contra los Chiefs, que nos barrieron hace poco, que ilusion.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si jugamos playoffs sera contra los Chiefs, que nos barrieron hace poco, que ilusion.



Y que que te haria ilu? Jugar PO contra Jaguars y Jets y la SB con los Lions? :


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y que que te haria ilu? Jugar PO contra Jaguars y Jets y la SB con los Lions? :roto



Hubiese preferido no jugarlos, espero que esto no sirva como excusa para tener otro año a Roetlisberger.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hubiese preferido no jugarlos, espero que esto no sirva como excusa para tener otro año a Roetlisberger.



Se retira tras esta temporada.

Si hasya le homenajearon en Heinz Field el lunes por ser su ultimo partido de local


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ene 2022)

Vaya partidito el Sunday Nuight


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Casi empatan, a los Chargers empatar o ganar les daba igual, pero a los Raiders les hubiera supuesto ir a KC en vez de a Cincinnati.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ene 2022)

Actualizadas las odds justo antes de playoff


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Muy buenos partidos los de la anterior jornada (perdonad por el retraso pero hasta que no veo los partidos que me interesan no entro aquí por los spoilers). El de los Bengals y el de Tampa muy emocionantes hasta el final.
> 
> ¿Qué se sabe de lo de Antonio Brown? Ya sé que no jugará más en Tampa pero, ¿sabéis si es cierto que estaba lesionado y cuando dijo que no quería seguir le dijeron que jugara o que se fuera?



Teniendo en cuenta que Arians ha dado dos versiones, que Brown ha dicho que se va a operar el pie y que ha rajado de Brady...el lío no se puede circunscribir a algo concreto. 

Yo creo que Arians y el propietario como buenos covidiotas le habían puesto la cruz. Brady está en su mundo pensando en playoffs y Brown que es una diva insoportable, se ha visto ninguneado junto al hecho de que su contrato sea una basura en términos de calidad/rendimiento. 

Brown se acordará de Tampa y Brady cuando reciba ofertas de mierda en verano y Brady y Tampa se acordarán de Brown cuando lleguen los terceros downs este próximo Domingo.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ene 2022)

Me gustan los horarios.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Seattle ya dificil que la juegue...



Por aclarar, hice una lista de los equipos que me caen simpáticos, independientemente de como les haya ido esta temporada.

Seattle me cae simpático porque fue la 1° SuperBowl que vi entera y aquello era DEFENDER. Si hasta empezaron con un Safety... y la que perdieron con New England con la intercepción random, hasta me dolió.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Actualizadas las odds justo antes de playoff



67 la cuota de los Steelers, aun me parece poco.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por aclarar, hice una lista de los equipos que me caen simpáticos, independientemente de como les haya ido esta temporada.
> 
> Seattle me cae simpático porque fue la 1° SuperBowl que vi entera y aquello era DEFENDER. Si hasta empezaron con un Safety... y la que perdieron con New England con la intercepción random, hasta me dolió.



A mi lo que me dolio de aquella intercepcion fue la pasta que palme, puto coordinador ofensivo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Pongo las cuotas en orden para no tener que estar mirando la primera pagina:

-Packers 4.75
-Chiefs 6
-Bills 8.5
-Buccaneers 9
-Titans 9
-Rams 9.5
-Cowboys 13
-Bengals 21
-Patriots 21
-Cardinals 23
-49ers 26
-Raiders 41
-Eagles 61
-Steelers 67

Como puede observarse todo apunta a una SB entre los dos equipos de Pennsylvania.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Por cierto @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos, ¿de donde son estas cuotas?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver el resumen del Raiders-Chargers, menudo partidazo.


----------



## golden graham (11 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de ver el resumen del Raiders-Chargers, menudo partidazo.



El quaterback de los chargers es una maquina.
Yo apuesto por los bills tb me gusta su quaterback


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ene 2022)

no he visto ni papa, a ver los playoffs si puedo o los veo en super diferido

de momento las WC para mi ganan todos los locales de la NFC en AFC puede haber algún upset menos los chiefs que deberían pasar fijo

sorpresa que los titans sin henry hayan conseguido el bye


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo claro que pasan Chiefs y Bucs, Bills y Cowboys son favoritos pero no descarto la sorpresa. El Rams-Cardinals y Bengals-Raiders son los mas impredecibles.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que pasan Chiefs y Bucs, Bills y Cowboys son favoritos pero no descarto la sorpresa. El Rams-Cardinals y Bengals-Raiders son los mas impredecibles.



El partido en Bufalo es el que abre las wildcards y como a las 4 de la tarde hora local no?

Porque ya hemos visto lo princesitas que son los Bills cuando toca noche de viento y tempestad y cómo en esas situaciones los pats le pueden meter mano a cualquiera. Si juegan por la tarde y solo hace frio, entonces deberia avanzar Allen y compañia. 

No le das opcion a los Steelers?  Ellos y los 49ers llevan semanas de partidos a cara de perro, con remontadas, prorrogas y la de dios. Lo normal es que se lleven una paliza de Arrowhead, pero alguna sorpresa tiene que haber en primera ronda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Ene 2022)

Horarios de los partidos:

-Bengals-Raiders. Sabado a las 22:30
-Bills-Patritos. Sabado a las 2:15
-Buccaneers-Eagles. Domingo a las 19:00
-Cowboys-49ers. Domingo a las 22:30
-Chiefs-Steelers. Domingo a las 2:15
-Rams-Cardinals. Lunes a las 2:15

Supongo que el ganador del ultimo partido jugara los Divisionales el domingo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El partido en Bufalo es el que abre las wildcards y como a las 4 de la tarde hora local no?
> 
> Porque ya hemos visto lo princesitas que son los Bills cuando toca noche de viento y tempestad y cómo en esas situaciones los pats le pueden meter mano a cualquiera. Si juegan por la tarde y solo hace frio, entonces deberia avanzar Allen y compañia.
> 
> No le das opcion a los Steelers?  Ellos y los 49ers llevan semanas de partidos a cara de perro, con remontadas, prorrogas y la de dios. Lo normal es que se lleven una paliza de Arrowhead, pero alguna sorpresa tiene que haber en primera ronda.



No, no le doy ninguna opcion a los Steelers. La sorpresa seria que cayera algun seed 2, en el resto de partidos pase lo que pase no me sorprenderia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues a ver que nos depara hoy la jornada, en el Bengals-Raiders se enfrentan dos equipos que llevan años sin ganar en playoffs, los Bengals 31 años y los Raiders 19, seguramente sea el partido que menos llame la atencion pero a mi es uno de los que mas me apetece ver.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues a ver que nos depara hoy la jornada, en el Bengals-Raiders se enfrentan dos equipos que llevan años sin ganar en playoffs, los Bengals 31 años y los Raiders 19, seguramente sea el partido que menos llame la atencion pero a mi es uno de los que mas me apetece ver.



Yo estoy igual que tú

Los duelos seed 2 vs 7 los veo poco equilibrados, los de hoy son de lo que mas me interesan


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo estoy igual que tú
> 
> Los duelos seed 2 vs 7 los veo poco equilibrados, los de hoy son de lo que mas me interesan



Tambien tengo ganas de ver el Cowboys-49ers, que no se enfrentaban desde hacia 27 años, ademas es la primera vez que se enfrentan en WC.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tambien tengo ganas de ver el Cowboys-49ers, que no se enfrentaban desde hacia 27 años, ademas es la primera vez que se enfrentan en WC.



27 años!

Joder, y me acuerdo. Seguramente serian aquellas finales de conferecia que jugaron seguidas cuando eran los 2 mejores de la liga


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 27 años!
> 
> Joder, y me acuerdo. Seguramente serian aquellas finales de conferecia que jugaron seguidas cuando eran los 2 mejores de la liga



Jugaron tres seguidas y los 49ers solo ganaron la tercera, ambos fueron campeones despues.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Jugaron tres seguidas y los 49ers solo ganaron la tercera, ambos fueron campeones despues.



Lo que era una mierda.

En el plus solo daban la SuperBowl en directo, y la finald e conferencia, que eran los 2 tops, te hacian un resumen de 45 minutos el sabado siguiente y ya


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues a ver que nos depara hoy la jornada, en el Bengals-Raiders se enfrentan dos equipos que llevan años sin ganar en playoffs, los Bengals 31 años y los Raiders 19, seguramente sea el partido que menos llame la atencion pero a mi es uno de los que mas me apetece ver.



Es el mas interesante de la AFC con Burrow y Carr que llegan a tope de confianza. De hecho en US la prensa tb le esta dando mas bola que al resto. En el Bills-Patriots se habla mas del tiempo y la viagra . Y lo de los Steelers con harris casi descartado y con JuJu limitado, puede ser una jodida masacre. Lastima porque BigBen no se merece acabar su carrera cayendo de 30 o algo asi.


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 27 años!
> 
> Joder, y me acuerdo. Seguramente serian aquellas finales de conferecia que jugaron seguidas cuando eran los 2 mejores de la liga



El football pasaba por las manos de Aikman y Young y ahora por las de Garoppolo y Prescott. 

Aun asi es el partido a priori con mas chicha y diversion.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es el mas interesante de la AFC con Burrow y Carr que llegan a tope de confianza. De hecho en US la prensa tb le esta dando mas bola que al resto. En el Bills-Patriots se habla mas del tiempo y la viagra . Y lo de los Steelers con harris casi descartado y con JuJu limitado, puede ser una jodida masacre. Lastima porque BigBen no se merece acabar su carrera cayendo de 30 o algo asi.



Explica eso de la viagra en el Bills-Patriots.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Bueno, pues a ver que nos depara hoy la jornada, en el Bengals-Raiders se enfrentan dos equipos que llevan años sin ganar en playoffs, los Bengals 31 años y los Raiders 19, seguramente sea el partido que menos llame la atencion pero a mi es uno de los que mas me apetece ver.



El Andy Dalton ya ha quedado para la posteridad como uno de los mayores pechofrios; ni un partido de playoffs gano.

Para eso mejor no clasificarse nunca para OT, quedas como un QB normalito y la gente ya no se rie de ti.


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Explica eso de la viagra en el Bills-Patriots.



Le preguntaron a Allen por el frio y tal y dijo que al el le molesta bastante jugar con bajas temperaturas. Que tiene la circulacion lenta o nosecuantos y que por eso se le enfrian mucho mas las manos y los pies. 

A raiz de esto un ex-jugador ahora como contertulio NFL suelta que lo mejor para el problema de Allen es la Viagra , y claro, se han organizado debates y se le ha preguntado a los jugadores por esto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Le preguntaron a Allen por el frio y tal y dijo que al el le molesta bastante jugar con bajas temperaturas. Que tiene la circulacion lenta o nosecuantos y que por eso se le enfrian mucho mas las manos y los pies.
> 
> A raiz de esto un ex-jugador ahora como contertulio NFL suelta que lo mejor para el problema de Allen es la Viagra , y claro, se han organizado debates y se le ha preguntado a los jugadores por esto.



Si, hoy en los dos partidos va a refrescar.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ene 2022)

Las Vegas subsistiendo. De momento.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Ene 2022)

Se le esta poniendo bien a los Bengals.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (15 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tambien tengo ganas de ver el Cowboys-49ers, que no se enfrentaban desde hacia 27 años, ademas es la primera vez que se enfrentan en WC.



Se han clasificado los 49ers? Que puto ascazo me da el paqeton de Garopolo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Se han clasificado los 49ers? Que puto ascazo me da el paqeton de Garopolo



Si, juegan mañana en Dallas.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Burrow 12 de 18, 147 yds y 2TD en la primera parte, debutando en playoffs. 

Menudo crack y viendo lo sobrado que va, me jode que Herbert se haya quedado fuera.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Se le esta poniendo bien a los Bengals.



Han podido sentenciar y los Raiders están muy muy vivos. 

Y eso que la han cagado dando el Touchdown a los Bengals tras silbato.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

23-13, hay partido.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> 23-13, hay partido.



Si, es curioso como la sensación es de superioridad local, pero 10 puntos con todo lo que queda no es mucha ventaja.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si, es curioso como la sensación es de superioridad local, pero 10 puntos con todo lo que queda no es mucha ventaja.



Como lleguen los Raiders al final con opciones, me da que se lo llevan.

A estas alturas no puedes perdonar, y los Bengals tenian 2 TD a tiro que se han quedado en FG.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> 23-13, hay partido.



En ningun momento ha dejado de haberlo xD


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Hasta el final final apretando los Raiders con opciones de prórroga, y eso que no han jugado nada bien, la verdad. Que jodidos, como aguantan.

Cincinatti sigue adelante.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2022)

Vaya exhibicion de los Bills


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

No vi el Bills-Patriots, pero por el resultado deduzco que ha estado igualado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No vi el Bills-Patriots, pero por el resultado deduzco que ha estado igualado.



Fue sodomizacion sana


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No vi el Bills-Patriots, pero por el resultado deduzco que ha estado igualado.



Ponte un resumen solo de Allen. Vaya exhibición y vaya brazaco. BRUTAL.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

De hecho. Es la primera vez en la historia de la nfl que NO FUE PARADO NI UNA VEZ UN EQUIPO

En los 8 drives de buffalo:

-7 touchdowns
-em el 8° se arrodillan para correr el reloj


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De hecho. Es la primera vez en la historia de la nfl que NO FUE PARADO NI UNA VEZ UN EQUIPO
> 
> En los 8 drives de buffalo:
> 
> ...



Asi me gusta, defensas de adorno.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Fue sodomizacion sana



Me bajare el partido de pornhub.


----------



## Truki (16 Ene 2022)

Cómo finta el Allen con el tamaño que tiene, los defensores parados esperando a ver por donde arranca en lugar de ir a por él.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De hecho. Es la primera vez en la historia de la nfl que NO FUE PARADO NI UNA VEZ UN EQUIPO
> 
> En los 8 drives de buffalo:
> 
> ...



Han fallado dos puntos extra, entonces.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Han fallado dos puntos extra, entonces.



Si, uno bloqueado, otro fallado...

..y un tercero que tocó al palo pero entró


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Pues va a estar interesante el Chiefs-Bills, porque doy por hecho que hoy a nosotros nos hacen una parecida a los Patriots.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2022)

Si ganan los Chiefs juegan contra Bills? Me encantaria ver Mahomes vs Allen


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Si ganan los Chiefs juegan contra Bills? Me encantaria ver Mahomes vs Allen



Correcto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Visto el resumen, pedazo de intercepcion con el 7-0 y vaya recital de pases de Allen, si ponen a unos espantapajaros en vez de la secundaria de los Patriots no hubiera sido peor.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Visto el resumen, pedazo de intercepcion con el 7-0 y vaya recital de pases de Allen, si ponen a unos espantapajaros en vez de la secundaria de los Patriots no hubiera sido peor.



Jajaja


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Empieza el único partido en el que puede haber sorpresa. Porque lo de steelers sería milagro .

Tampa con las bajas que tiene es vulnerable, aunque sigan siendo favoritos hoy.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

17 - 0 al descanso. Un par de buenos drives de Brady, aunque empieza a caersele la línea, y la defensa de Tampa a buen nivel.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que Tampa cae en divisionales.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo creo que Tampa cae en divisionales.



Con quien jugaria?


----------



## Truki (16 Ene 2022)

24 a 0 no sé a qué han venido los Eagles.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Con quien jugaria?



Menos con San francisco con cualquiera de los otros tres, dependiendo de la combinación


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Ene 2022)

brutalisimo lo de los Bills no?

tienen carrera, tienen al bigardo del Allen que tanto rushea como pasa, tienen buenos receptores, defense

los veo arrasando al menos su conferencia (henry vuelve?), que se preparen los jefecitos


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Ene 2022)

Truki dijo:


> 24 a 0 no sé a qué han venido los Eagles.



con un 9-8 que esperabas


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo creo que Tampa cae en divisionales.



No pinta muy bien. Recuperarán a fournette para las divisionales pero quedarte sin Brown/godwin para mí es definitivo. Les faltan manos fiables. Aunque jugando de local igual avanza y vemos la repetición de la final de conferencia.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> con un 9-8 que esperabas



Al menos que hurts no diera la vergüenza que está dando. 

Luego dirán que rajamos de los QB negroides por rasistas pero joer, cada vez que pasa en largo es un jodido drama.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Con quien jugaria?



Con los Cowboys si ganan y si no con Rams o Cardinals.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> brutalisimo lo de los Bills no?
> 
> tienen carrera, tienen al bigardo del Allen que tanto rushea como pasa, tienen buenos receptores, defense
> 
> los veo arrasando al menos su conferencia (henry vuelve?), que se preparen los jefecitos



Yo creo que vamos a tener un Titans-Bills, Henry parece que jugara los divisionales.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ¿entiendes ya por que no quiero que el seed 7 juegue playoffs?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

FLY EAGLES FLY.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

A ver que hacen los Steelers. Pero vamos, lo de los seed 7 está siendo un poco "ejem".

Luego me engancho a ver a los Cowboys.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Con los Cowboys si ganan y si no con Rams o Cardinals.



Yo creo que les ganan a los cowboys


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ¿entiendes ya por que no quiero que el seed 7 juegue playoffs?.



Vaya tostonazo de partido. 

Y lo peor es que lohan alargado al final


----------



## golden graham (16 Ene 2022)

Buen partido ahora, a ver que tal Gayropolo


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Comienzo Phil de mierda de Dallas. Esto promete emociones fuertes.


----------



## Kartoffeln (16 Ene 2022)

Dallas Cowboys vs San Francisco 49ers Live Streams


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Ene 2022)

Pues empiezan bien los Cowboys.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ¿entiendes ya por que no quiero que el seed 7 juegue playoffs?.



Pues evidentemente el siguiente paso es que haya cuatro wild cards y los amistosos de agosto se conviertan en temporada regular.

Las tv pagaran mas, subiran el salary cap, los jugadores cobraran mas y el sindicato aceptara.


----------



## Kartoffeln (16 Ene 2022)

Todo el público con mascarilla


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Pues partido regulero, bastante duro. San Francisco por delante gracias al comienzo Paco de mierda de Dallas. Lo demás, por venir.


----------



## golden graham (17 Ene 2022)

Garopolo manteniendo en el partido a dalas


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Ene 2022)

Garoppolo haciendo bueno el partido de terrorista que se estaba cascando Prescott 

Menudo final que se viene.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Ene 2022)

Jimmy G liandola


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Jimmy G liandola



Esta dando una exhibicion eh. Pero vamos, el partido esta en modo circo-esperpento


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

A ver, el partido de los ataques está siendo malísimo. Penalizaciones todas las que quieras y más, errores básicos y Dallas a un TD de ganar con posesión en su 16.

Ahora ya en medio campo.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esta dando una exhibicion eh. Pero vamos, el partido esta en modo circo-esperpento



El nivel de Paquismo es muy llamativo.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Me explicáis semejante despolle, de verdad.

Me está empezando a resultar incalificable.

Y todavía Dallas tiene una opción mínima.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Yo no he visto un partido de Play-off con semejante PAQUISMO. Nunca.

Y ya el final con el árbitro metido por medio jodiéndole el último hilo de esperanza a Dallas ha sido la guinda al pastel. Y en vez de revisarlo o aceptar el error, el principal dice que final de partido y se va corriendo.  

De verdad, que PACO todo, es para hacer unos cuantos memes hoy.

Me voy al sobre.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me explicáis semejante despolle, de verdad.
> 
> Me está empezando a resultar incalificable.
> 
> Y todavía Dallas tiene una opción mínima.



Yo llevo escojonandome diez minutos.

 El final con el arbitro empujando a lo _quaterback sneak_ e impidiendo que jugasen la ultima accion ha sido brutal.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Ene 2022)

Pero y ese final? Yo a veces no me entero con los arbitros tio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no he visto un partido de Play-off con semejante PAQUISMO. Nunca.
> 
> Y ya el final con el árbitro metido por medio jodiéndole el último hilo de esperanza a Dallas ha sido la guinda al pastel. Y en vez de revisarlo o aceptar el error, el principal dice que final de partido y se va corriendo.
> 
> ...



No se puede poner el balon en juego hasta que el árbitro toca el balon


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se puede poner el balon en juego hasta que el árbitro toca el balon



Claro que no, pero es que se ha llevado por delante a prescott y al center y luego al ir a colocar el balon se le ha vuelto a escapar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro que no, pero es que se ha llevado por delante a prescott y al center y luego al ir a colocar el balon se le ha vuelto a escapar.



Pues que le hbieran dejado poner el balon


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Ene 2022)

Ahora empieza el partido bueno



Kansas City Chiefs vs Pittsburgh Steelers Live Streams



pero ya me tomado la pastillita


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo llevo escojonandome diez minutos.
> 
> El final con el arbitro empujando a lo _quaterback sneak_ e impidiendo que jugasen la ultima accion ha sido brutal.



Es que ha sido todo.

La cagada de JAIME que permite la intercepción con el partido virtualmente ganado.

Dallas batiendo el record de penalizaciones Postseason (14).

El 1° down que es, pero no es porque se ve en la repetición, pero el árbitro dice, "espera, que lo coloco y vuelvo a medir". Ah, pues no es.

Y ya el final con el tipo de RAYAS en el medio no dejando hacer el spike para tener una opción de pase milagroso con 3 segundos, después de que los Cowboys hubiesen hecho 50 yardas en 20 segundos con 3 jugadas.

Lamentable espectáculo, se lo ha llevado SF por un primer drive perfecto. El resto del partido ha sido a ver quien cometía la cagada más gorda, señores de rayas incluidos, y ahí no se quien ha ganado, la verdad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que ha sido todo.
> 
> La cagada de JAIME que permite la intercepción con el partido virtualmente ganado.
> 
> ...



Pero que el arbitro no la ha cagado, dejad de repetirlo


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero que el arbitro no la ha cagado, dejad de repetirlo



A ver, no es un fallo de bulto, pero podía haber sido mucho más elegante y no dejar esa imagen PACO. 

Vale que si el balón está mal colocado, está mal colocado. Pero sabiendo que quedan segundos, puedes proceder de otra manera.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Ene 2022)

Pues Packers-49ers, sera la novena vez que se enfrenten, lo que les convierte en el duelo de playoffs mas repetido junto con el Cowboys-Rams. Los Packers ganaron 4 de los 5 primeros duelos con Favre de QB, los niners han ganado los 3 ultimos contra Rodgers, en Green Bay estan 2-1 los Packers.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, no es un fallo de bulto, pero podía haber sido mucho más elegante y no dejar esa imagen PACO.
> 
> Vale que si el balón está mal colocado, está mal colocado. Pero sabiendo que quedan segundos, puedes proceder de otra manera.



No

Es obligatorio que el arbitro toque el balon, es asi la regla

No lo colocsn los jugadores donde les sale de los huevos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Ene 2022)

¿Y los Cowboys que, otra vez campeones?.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No
> 
> Es obligatorio que el arbitro toque el balon, es asi la regla
> 
> No lo colocsn los jugadores donde les sale de los huevos



lo de movi star decian que era una cagada del arbitro, yo la verdad es que en tema de los arbitros no me entero


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Ene 2022)

Mi pronostico es que ganan Titans, Bills y Packers. Los Bucs ganan si se enfrentan a los Cardinals y pierden si juegan contra Rams.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> lo de movi star decian que era una cagada del arbitro, yo la verdad es que en tema de los arbitros no me entero



Que no es ninguna cagada del arbitro...

Sabiendo que el ovoide no puede ponerse en juego hasta que lo coloque el y que el reloj ya no se va a parar porque a Dallas no le quedan tiempos muertos, va corriendo a por el balon y choca contra un par de jugadores.

Pero el tiempo llega antes a cero, se termina el partido y todos a su casa, incluidos los comentaristas de movistar.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No
> 
> Es obligatorio que el arbitro toque el balon, es asi la regla
> 
> No lo colocsn los jugadores donde les sale de los huevos



Han perdido por la movida esta, las 14 penalizaciones no han tenido nada que ver.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

A ver, que se me entienda.

El partido fue muy Paco y lo sabéis. Lo del árbitro fue solo la guinda del pastel Paco que hubo ayer en Dallas, pero merece la pena ser mencionado.

Es que hubo detalles PACO para aburrir.

No me jodáis que en un estadio de nivel top como el AT&T, hay un momento que entra el sol por el ventanal, deslumbra al receptor y este no ve donde va el pase.  Que se tira al bulto y le pasa el balón a la altura del casco a medio metro, y el defensa idem.

Pues asi fue todo el partido, menos el primer cuarto. Llámadlo igualado, emocionante, pero fue Paco (casi) todo todísimo.

A ver las lesiones de SF en defensa, mal si no para jugar en Green Bay.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Ene 2022)

Si los Packers no hacen el gilipollas mas de la cuenta no deberian tener problemas, ayer los Cowboys se pegaron tiros en el pie sin parar y perdieron por menos de un TD.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Ene 2022)

visto el resumen de los 3, que me los autospoilee, el bucs ya ayer por aquí

2 panas de los seed 2 y ridículo espantoso de los vaqueros

El bills-chiefs van a ser pajas a la crema casi que superlol anticipada

Los seed 1 ya están en finales con los 2 pacorros que les tocan.

Luego tampa debería ser favorito tb.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Ene 2022)

que pasa ni dios ha piado de la pana de rams a los cardenales

el sabado paseillo de los seed 1

y buenos partidos el domingo


----------



## Sapere_Aude (18 Ene 2022)

Vi el partido de los Cowboys y en lo del árbitro tiene razón Cesard. Los comentaristas usanos le echaron la culpa a los Cowboys por no darle el balón directamente al árbitro para ahorrar tiempo. 

Muy Paco todo, eso sí.

Muy sólidos los Rams. Sobre todo la defensa que se ha merendado a Murray. No los descartaría para el título.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

Horarios de los divisionales:

-Titans-Bengals Sabado a las 22:30
-Packers-49ers Sabado a las 2:15
-Buccaneers-Rams Domingo a las 21:00
-Chiefs-Bills Domingo a las 0:30


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

De los 4 seed 7 que han jugado playoffs solo los Colts el año pasado hicieron un partido digno, y de 6 partidos de WC solo dos igualados, a ver si este fin de semana mejora la cosa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, ¿los partidos del domingo no eran a las 19 y a las 22:30 o eso solo es en WC?.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Horarios de los divisionales:
> 
> -Titans-Bengals Sabado a las 22:30
> -Packers-49ers Sabado a las 2:15
> ...



Temperaturas bajo cero en todos esos partidos menos en el de Buccaners-Rams.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿los partidos del domingo no eran a las 19 y a las 22:30 o eso solo es en WC?.



Lo cambiaron hace un par de años, y el domingo lo pusieron con el mismo horario que las finales de conferencia


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Temperaturas bajo cero en todos esos partidos menos en el de Buccaners-Rams.



A ver si tenemos suerte y cae un nevazo en Green Bay, un partido con nieve en Lambeau Field es un espectaculo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte y cae un nevazo en Green Bay, un partido con nieve en Lambeau Field es un espectaculo.



Va a ser -15°C o así


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Horarios de los divisionales:
> 
> -Titans-Bengals Sabado a las 22:30
> -Packers-49ers Sabado a las 2:15
> ...



Chiefs- Bills y lo ponen a esa hora, habra que trasnochar el domingo porque esa es la final anticipada


----------



## Truki (19 Ene 2022)

La final será entre los Packers y un rival y los favoritos serán ellos, salvo sorpresa .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Chiefs- Bills y lo ponen a esa hora, habra que trasnochar el domingo porque esa es la final anticipada



Hubiera preferido el Chiefs-Bills a las 21.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Ene 2022)

Truki dijo:


> La final será entre los Packers y un rival y los favoritos serán ellos, salvo sorpresa .



Tengo la sensacion de que los Bills van a asaltar Arrowhead.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2022)

El partido bueno es el Chiefs - Bills (a ver quien ataca más). Mala hora, la verdad, si fuese el sábado pues todavía trasnocharía.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Ene 2022)

Go Cowboys.









La reacción normal de un americano cuando su equipo pierde







finofilipino.org


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ene 2022)

Actualizamos odds


----------



## Charlatan (22 Ene 2022)

estos partidos ya empiezan a molar....tocara dormir poco........


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> estos partidos ya empiezan a molar....tocara dormir poco........



Para mí esta es la primera ronda de playoff

Wild Card es como la ultima jornada de liga regular


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2022)

Ganan Titans, Packers, Rams y Bills.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Ene 2022)

A las 22:30 el partido Tennessee Titans-Cincinnati Bengals


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ganan Titans, Packers, Rams y Bills.



Racionalmente pinta a eso, si. Aunque si vuelve fournette y a wirfs/Jensen les aguanta el físico, no descarto a Tampa. 

De todas formas tanto Bills como Rams son demasiado favoritos como para que alguno de los dos se pegue una buena hostia en el divisional. Esta siendo todo demasiado lógico para ser la NFL. Bengals dando la campanada?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2022)

Chiefs ganan a Bills


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2022)

Y ademas los Saints no han jugado playoffs.


----------



## Truki (22 Ene 2022)

Sólo los Packers son claros favoritos, en los demás partidos puede pasar de todo .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2022)

Con una victoria mas habriais entrado, tampoco es que el equipo se haya hundido.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Ene 2022)

Y a que juegan el resto de equipos?

Cuantas SB han ganado los Steelers, Green Bay, Cowboys o 49's en los ultimos 10 años (por citar equipos con solera)? Y cuantos han repetido titulo? 

Vamos a ver, que aqui el unico que gana siempre (si no lo paran haciendo el partido de su vida a lo Eli Manning o Nick Foles) es Brady y el resto, si tienen la fortuna de conseguir un anillo en toda su carrera, ya se pueden dar con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2022)

Mal comienzo de los Titans.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Ene 2022)

__





Tennessee Titans vs Cincinnati Bengals Live Streams






1stream.top


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ene 2022)

Está más igualado de lo que podríamos pensar.

Mucho mejor las defensas.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Foreman se hace un jugadón de la hostia corriendo casi 50 yardas, y en la siguiente jugada les hacen un interceptado a los Titans.

Collejón y a seguir.


----------



## Charlatan (23 Ene 2022)

EMOCIONANTE FINAL


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Como equipo me están gustando más los Bengals. Pero las "individualidades" de los Titans me da que al final van a acabar decantando la balanza.


----------



## golden graham (23 Ene 2022)

Que desastre titans


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Ene 2022)

9 sacks


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> 9 sacks



Para nada, y tal


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

Sorpresa pasan las bengalas de cincinatti


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Ene 2022)

Juas los Bengals


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Y aqui está la medio sorpresa de los divisionales. 

Ya me parecía raro que fuera todo tan predecible. Ahora JimmyG, el terrorista, en la Tundra de Aaron purasangre Rodgers


----------



## Charlatan (23 Ene 2022)

HACE FRIO EN EL CAMPO DE GREEN BAY..........


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y aqui está la medio sorpresa de los divisionales.
> 
> Ya me parecía raro que fuera todo tan predecible. Ahora JimmyG, el terrorista, en la Tundra de Aaron purasangre Rodgers



Espero que pasen los empacadores pero ya me lo veo mañana


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Pim Pam pum los packers.

Primer drive muy a lo brady/patriots.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> HACE FRIO EN EL CAMPO DE GREEN BAY..........



Y se nota en que no protege ni dios el football. Festival de fumbles


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Ene 2022)

Viva el seed 1.


----------



## Wifimio (23 Ene 2022)

Ni en lo Packers puedes ya confiar, aquí puede pasar cualquier cosa .
A ver si no se repite la final del año pasado ...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de los 49ers tiene mérito, ganar en Dallas y Green Bay. Y que los dos seed 1 se vayan al carrer "de salida", vamos a dejarlo en llamativo.

En fin, ya no sé que me apetece o me deja de apetecer, que gane el que tenga más swag o como coño digan los americanos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Ene 2022)

Solo una de las dos cosas. 

Bueno, como deciamos ayer, a que equipo "serio" y que "sepan lo que hacen" enviamos ahora a Rodgers para que consiga ese segundo anillo, que segun parece es tan sencillo de ganar.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

Los 49 tienen un equipazo si tuvieran un quaterbac decente y no el cantamañanas de jimmy g serian favoritos.
Otra cosa que para mi lo de estar una semana sin jugar no es una ventaja si no lo contrario.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Poco se habla de lo alfota que es Robbie Gould.  20 de 20 en postseason. Anoche ya sabía todo el puto estadio lo que iba a pasar a partir de las 50 yardas. 

Y la cara de lefleur brutal.No sólo es perder sino como pierdes. Rodgers ya se lo toma en plan maldición.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Los 49 tienen un equipazo si tuvieran un quaterbac decente y no el cantamañanas de jimmy g serian favoritos.
> Otra cosa que para mi lo de estar una semana sin jugar no es una ventaja si no lo contrario.



De todas formas se han cruzado con los bengals que han acabado como motos la regular y con san francisco que lleva jugando y ganando partidos absurdos, epicos y heroicos desde diciembre.

Yo al principio de temporada apostaba por 49ers vs buccaneers como final de conferencia. Y hace un mes me parecia un chiste, en cambio. La NFL es una cosa de locos. Por eso es la mejor competicion deportiva de largo.


----------



## golden graham (23 Ene 2022)

Partido decidido por los equipos especiales. Yo ya no se que pensar de san francisco, la verdad quitando a garopolo tienen un equipazo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de los Bengals, con los numeros en la mano, tampoco es tanta sorpresa. Quedaron los primeros en una division de equipos fortisimos como es la AFC North, contra unos Titans que lo hicieron en otra donde estan unos pussys como los Texans y Jaguars.

Es como cuando para los Patriots era un chollo conseguir el seed 1 jugando contra Jets, Dolphins y Bills.

Y vamos, tambien habria que ir pensando que tener en tu division a Lions y Bears, ayuda un poquito a que a primera vista parezcas favorito ante unos 49's de la wild west division.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Ene 2022)

Vaya lol de byes jajaja y los wankers flipando con los Seed Paco de mierda, cuando si no hacen 15-2 mínimo es puro humo.

Los de ayer palman fijo en finales, y los que ganen hoy serán la superlol.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Poco se habla de lo alfota que es Robbie Gould.  20 de 20 en postseason. Anoche ya sabía todo el puto estadio lo que iba a pasar a partir de las 50 yardas.
> 
> Y la cara de lefleur brutal.No sólo es perder sino como pierdes. Rodgers ya se lo toma en plan maldición.



Lefleur se esta ganando la fama de entrenador bueno para la RS, pero que en playoffs flojea.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Bueno, a ver esos Rams... que llevan varias temporadas "rondando" cosas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Ene 2022)

__





bfstrs.xyz


¡Este dominio podría estar en venta!



bfstrs.xyz


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Tercero y largo...no godwin, no Brown, no shit. 

Veremos si la defensa de bucs está bien o esto pinta muy desigual para los angelinos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, aquí os hago un "recap" de las seeds, desde que la NFL tiene el formato actual (2002), 19 ediciones:

2002: 2º NFC vs 1º AFC
2003: 1º AFC vs 3º NFC
2004: 2º AFC vs 1º NFC
2005: 6º AFC vs 1º NFC
2006: 3º AFC vs 1º NFC
2007: 5º NFC vs 1º AFC
2008: 2º AFC vs 4º NFC
2009: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2010: 6º NFC vs 2º AFC
2011: 4º NFC vs 1º AFC
2012: 4º AFC vs 2º NFC
2013: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2014: 1º AFC vs 1º NFC
2015: 1º AFC vs 1º NFC
2016: 1º AFC vs 2º NFC
2017: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2018: 2º AFC vs 2º NFC
2019: 2º AFC vs 1º NFC
2020: 5º NFC vs 1º AFC

Ganador de la Super bowl
Seed 1: 7 veces
Seed 2: 5 veces
Seed 3: 1 vez
Seed 4: 2 veces
Seed 5: 2 veces
Seed 6: 2 veces

Finalista No ganador
Seed 1: 13 veces
Seed 2: 4 veces
Seed 3: 1 vez
Seed 4: 1 vez
Seed 5-6: nunca

Finalista
Seed 1: 20 veces
Seed 2: 9 veces
Seed 3: 2 veces
Seed 4: 3 veces
Seed 5: 2 veces
Seed 6: 2 veces

- Es curioso que a la final el Seed 1 y el 2 llegan mucho, (29 de 38 veces, un 76% de las veces), pero solo ganan el 63% de las veces (12 de 19 veces). 
- El Seed 1 llega a la final el 53% de las veces, y gana el 37% de ellas. 
- Y cuando un no ganador de división llega a la superbowl, la gana (ha pasado 4 veces, y las 4 ganaron).

Está claro que el Seed te dice bastante, no es la verdad absoluta, pero...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

Ojo a los rams


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Hala, GAME OVER.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Pedazo Touchdown con un 3&20. O cagada defensiva brutal, según se mire.

17-3 para Los Ángeles.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pedazo Touchdown con un 3&20. O cagada defensiva brutal, según se mire.
> 
> 17-3 para Los Ángeles.



Lo segundo. Ni cubría el primer down bien , ni cubría el Big play. 

Este partido era de hacer la goma 7-10 abajo y esperar que stafford o mcvey la liaran solos. Pero así es imposible. Se viene un repaso monumental.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí os hago un "recap" de las seeds, desde que la NFL tiene el formato actual (2002), 19 ediciones:
> 
> 2002: 2º NFC vs 1º AFC
> 2003: 1º AFC vs 3º NFC
> ...



Entonces si los 49ers ganan la semana que viene seran campeones.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Ene 2022)

Menuda pana se están llevando xD


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Entonces si los 49ers ganan la semana que viene seran campeones.



Si, tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Ene 2022)

El factor campo esta resultando fundamental en estos divisionales.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

Menuda soba se esta llevando Brady de los carneros, quiza su ultimo partido


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El factor campo esta resultando fundamental en estos divisionales.



Y faltan los Bills para el pleno


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de Johnson es el puto horror.

Y lo de no jugarte cuartos downs 17 abajo en este partido es de retrasados.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

4º y 9 que se juegan... y ganan. Si hacen TD, aun hay partido.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Ene 2022)

Pero que ha pasado


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

El Paquismo ha llegado a Florida de rebajas.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Los Rams podrían tener el partido ganadisimo y además con un resultado acojonante, la defensa está que se sale. Pero luego errores muy evitables deján aun un hilo de vida a Tampa Bay.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Si Tampa Bay gana esto... los Rams pueden estar pegándose cabezazos contra la pared hasta septiembre.


----------



## PalPueblo (24 Ene 2022)

vaya ultimo cuarto... algun tema de 2B


----------



## Bimbo (24 Ene 2022)

A mamar polla de goat


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Ene 2022)

Váya partido macho


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Ene 2022)

Menudo final nens


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> A mamar polla de goat



No.

La madre que me trajo.

Era un partido de ganar los Rams de 20-25, al final se dejan empatar de forma increible con varios fumbles, y cuando Tampa Bay se relamía con la prórroga, los Rams hacen un jugadón para FG y se lo llevan 30-27.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Buffalo, 1º posesión. 4th&2 justo en medio del campo (Yarda 50)... y se la juegan. Y les sale bien. 
Llegan a la yarda 2, 4&Goal, y la jugada acaba en TD.

Asi se aspira a ganar. No puedo ver el partido entero que mañana madrugo, pero ahi os lo dejo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Ene 2022)

SB anticipada en KC y los Rams apunto de hacerse un Falcons. A ver si cambian las normas de la prorroga de una puta vez, que es injusto que los Bills no tuvieran la opcion de intentar empatar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> SB anticipada en KC y los Rams apunto de hacerse un Falcons. A ver si cambian las normas de la prorroga de una puta vez, que es injusto que los Bills no tuvieran la opcion de intentar empatar.



La verdad que quedó un mal sabor de boca en la prorroga


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Ene 2022)

Allen no puede hacer mas para ganar un partido


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Allen no puede hacer mas para ganar un partido



Es un putadon perder cuando ganaban a falta de 13 segundos, de todos modos creo que estan en la linea correcta para ser campeones.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Es un putadon perder cuando ganaban a falta de 13 segundos, de todos modos creo que estan en la linea correcta para ser campeones.



Este era su año y lo han tirado en 13 segundos de manera ridicula. Una cosa es que te quemen al CB en el ultimo drive como le paso a Kansas anoche, o que la basura de secundaria de Tampa haga otra vez el ridiculo como lleva toda la temporada, y otra cosa es lo de Mcdermott y sus coordinadores defensivos. Encima se ha negado a hablar de los ultimos 13 segundos en rueda de prensa. El puto calvo ofendidito  

Le ha jodido playoff historico al pobre Josh.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Ene 2022)

que alternativas se os ocurren a la porroga actual?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> que alternativas se os ocurren a la porroga actual?



Creo que lo mas justo serian 15min y que ganara quien consiga mas puntos en ese tiempo. Como el el soccer, vamos.

Y si sigue el empate, ya se podria hablar sobre si el primero que anota, gana.

Pero claro, quien manda son las televisiones y no les gusta que una prorroga les descuadre la programacion. Si lo permiten en PO es porque alguien tiene que quedar eliminado.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Creo que lo mas justo serian 15min y que ganara quien consiga mas puntos en ese tiempo. Como el el soccer, vamos.
> 
> Y si sigue el empate, ya se podria hablar sobre si el primero que anota, gana.
> 
> Pero claro, quien manda son las televisiones y no les gusta que una prorroga les descuadre la programacion. Si lo permiten en PO es porque alguien tiene que quedar eliminado.



No te aguantan 15 minutos enteros las defensas. 

Yo creo que deberían poner algún rollo penaltis de futbol europeo. Posesiones directamente en la red zone para cada equipo y al fallo.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Lo más justo es que cada equipo juegue una posesión, y el que "mejor" haga su posesión, se lo lleva.

Técnicamente es asi. Salvo cuando el 1° equipo hace un TD. Pero entonces podrías aun ir más lejos: Que para ganar tengas que hacer una conversión de 2. Si haces TD y tiras a palos (+1) dejarle al otro que intente hacer TD con conversión de 2 pts.

Sería algo más justo, pero no es la solución ideal. Que el equipo A tenga una posesión, y que el B tenga que mejorar lo que ha hecho A.

Otra opcion es que ambos equipos tengan un tiempo determinado (Por ejemplo 4 minutos), y que a igualdad de jugada, se lo lleve el que lo haya hecho más rápido (o haya llegado más lejos).

Pero no darle la opción de réplica al equipo B, realmente no es muy justo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Ene 2022)

Yo en la prorroga daria un ataque a cada equipo, si despues de eso uno de los dos va ganando se acabo, si siguen empatados se sigue jugando hasta que alguno anote, sin limite de tiempo. En la RS prohibiria los empates o no haria prorroga, no tiene sentido hacerla para romper el empate y si no se consigue dejarlo como estaba.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> si siguen empatados se sigue jugando hasta que alguno anote, sin limite de tiempo.



Es que ese es el problema, que a los broadcasters no les gusta romper la programación. El "sin límite" no va a colar. Tendría que ser un ataque por equipo y que se acabe si o si.

Para provocar que no hagan lo mismo, hay que obligar a B a que lo haga mejor que A. Y si hacen lo mismo, pues se puede desempatar por tiempo o algo asi.

Lo que no me parece es lo que hay ahora, porque un lanzamiento de moneda da una ventaja acojonante. Si ganas el sorteo, casi siempre vas a elegir atacar.

Ya en una situación 50-50 como es una tanda de penalties en el fútbol, el que empieza tirando gana el 60% de las veces. Me gustaría saber que porcentaje de victorias hay en el OT para el que gana el sorteo, pero seguro que no es 50-50 ni de coña.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No te aguantan 15 minutos enteros las defensas.
> 
> Yo creo que deberían poner algún rollo penaltis de futbol europeo. Posesiones directamente en la red zone para cada equipo y al fallo.



Pues mejor, asi seguro que alguien anotaria. En las prorrogas del soccer las defensas tambien empiezan a hacer aguas por todas partes.

Lo injusto del sistema actual es que si quien gana el sorteo ataca (recuerdo a los Patriots en alguna ocasion elegir empezar defendiendo) y anota un TD, el otro equipo ya no tiene la oportunidad de responder.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Ya he encontrado algunas estadísticas. 325 partidos con OT (Desde 1974 hasta 2003), con diferentes reglas y en diferentes situaciones:

- 15 veces se ha empatado (5%, obviamente todo en regular season)
- 235 veces, ambos equipos tuvieron al menos una posesión (72%).
- 90 veces, solo hubo una posesión (28%)
----
- 169 gana el que gana el sorteo (55%, sin contar empates)
- 141 veces gana el que pierde el sorteo (45%, sin contar empates)
----
- 223 veces se gana con Field Goal (72%).
- 86 veces se gana con TD (28%).
- 1 vez se ganó con un Safety.

En base a esto, está claro que el sorteo ya antes tenía bastante influencia. Casi el 30% de las veces se ganó directamente en la 1º posesión (86 de 90 veces con TD), y el que gana el sorteo, gana el partido 55% de las veces.

Sin embargo, desde que hay nuevas reglas para el OT, en playoffs ha habido 11 partidos que se han decidido en OT. 10 veces, ganó el que ganó el sorteo.

Asi que es evidente que el sistema para OT no es justo y el azar influye demasiado. En una competición tan igualada como la NFL, que el azar decida cosas, es demasiado cruel.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (25 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues una vez eliminados los Bucs (me jode por Brady pero se lo merece el gordo cabrón de Arians) voy con los Bengals. Me gusta el equipo que se está formando.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

¿El estadio de la SB es donde juegan los Rams?, si es asi podemos tener por segundo año consecutivo a un equipo jugandola en su estadio.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

¿A quien quieres que pongan de HC?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

¿Quien, Jack del Rio?.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿El estadio de la SB es donde juegan los Rams?, si es asi podemos tener por segundo año consecutivo a un equipo jugandola en su estadio.



Si. Allí juegan Rams y Chargers.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

Los Chiefs jugaran su cuarta final de conferencia seguida en casa, un record. Si ganan seran el primero que gane tres consecutivas como local, para los Bengals sera la tercera que jueguen y la primera como visitantes, las otras dos las ganaron antes de perder contra los 49ers. Ganan los Chiefs.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

Los 49ers jugaran su 17° final de conferencia, mas que ningun otro equipo en toda la liga, para los Rams sera la primera que jueguen como locales desde que estaban en St Louis, han ganado las 3 ultimas que han jugado. Se enfrentaron hace 32 años en SF, los 49ers les machacaron antes de machacar a los Broncos y ganar su cuarta SB y ultima con Montana, si ganan los 49ers tendremos una SB ya disputada anteriormente, de lo contrario sera inedita. Ganan los Rams.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2022)

Si ganan SF y Cincinnati sera la tercera vez que se enfrenten, igualando al Steelers-Cowboys como el enfrentamiento mas repetido en la SB. En ese caso, si ganaran los 49ers serian el primer equipo que gana 3 SB contra el mismo rival.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Ene 2022)

Si llegan los 49's seria su segunda final en tres años. 

Y sin embargo, cuando empiece la temporada que viene casi nadie los tendra en cuenta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ene 2022)

Segun la CBS Brady anunciará retiro de forma inminente


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Segun la CBS Brady anunciará retiro de forma inminente



Me parece bien. Siempre se puede ir un paso más allá, pero en 50 años, aunque pueda dejar de ser el GOAT, su nombre ya ha quedado en la historia del deporte.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, en 4 años a Canton.


----------



## wanamaker (29 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Este era su año y lo han tirado en 13 segundos de manera ridicula. Una cosa es que te quemen al CB en el ultimo drive como le paso a Kansas anoche, o que la basura de secundaria de Tampa haga otra vez el ridiculo como lleva toda la temporada, y otra cosa es lo de Mcdermott y sus coordinadores defensivos. Encima se ha negado a hablar de los ultimos 13 segundos en rueda de prensa. El puto calvo ofendidito
> 
> Le ha jodido playoff historico al pobre Josh.



Bueno, lo de los entrendores de Tampa tambien fue algo tremendo.
Con 25 segundos hacen casi hasta un blitz, cuando lo normal es dejar a dos tios en plan testimonial y poblar la secundaria.
Hasta le hacen un hit a Stafford.
No tiene sentido.
15:43


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Ene 2022)

Pues si se retira Brady habra desbandada en Tampa, y la NFC Sur pasara a ser la division mas Paco de la liga.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Confirmado. Se nos va el GOAT.

Thomas Edward Patrick Brady Jr. se retira.


----------



## Truki (30 Ene 2022)

No está nada claro que lo haga, de momento está sin confirmar .
Y sería una putada porque es uno de los alicientes para engancharse a este deporte .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ene 2022)

En agosto cumplira 45 tacos, es normal que este hasta los huevos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Ene 2022)

Supongo que como ya no tiene que demostrar nada, querra retirarse en todo lo alto y no terminar haciendo el ridiculo como Peyton Manning.

Que habiendo ganando el anillo en su ultimo partido (gracias a la defensiva), el recuerdo que dejo es el de un ex- jugador cojo que ya no merecia ser titular.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En agosto cumplira 45 tacos, es normal que este hasta los huevos.



Nah, es la parienta que le ha comido la cabeza. Si lo ha dejado soltar. 

Él quiere seguir, pero la tía le manipula y él, parece ser que es un calzonazos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Nah, es la parienta que le ha comido la cabeza. Si lo ha dejado soltar.
> 
> Él quiere seguir, pero la tía le manipula y él, parece ser que es un calzonazos



Un jugador de futbol americano que es una megaestrella es un calzonazos, y luego nos sorprendemos de que lo sea un españolito con un curro de mierda.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Truki dijo:


> No está nada claro que lo haga, de momento está sin confirmar .
> Y sería una putada porque es uno de los alicientes para engancharse a este deporte .



Cierto. Se ha columpiado pero bien la NFL. 

Aunque apunta a que si. Además de lo de la mujer dando por saco, se dice que Brady no tiene feeling a lo etoo-guardiola con Arians.

Si no fuera porque es imposible y porque no necesita ganar nada más para ser el más grande, yo creo que a Brady le molaría acabar jugando un añito en San Francisco. Seria un puntazo total.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Ene 2022)

21:00 PLAYOFFS Kansas City Chiefs-Cincinnati Bengals 

00:30 PLAYOFFS Los Angeles Rams-San Francisco 49ers


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Ojalá sorpresa en Kansas, pero lo cierto es que todo lo que no sea una final Rams - Chiefs se puede considerar sorpresa.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Ene 2022)

Estáis dormidos, nens






NFL | Football







bfst.to


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ene 2022)

Td sanito de chiefs, pa poner emocion


----------



## Truki (30 Ene 2022)

De momento no hay color .


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

A los Chiefs no se les puede decir nada, 3 drives perfectos, 21 puntos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ene 2022)

No he podido ver nada hasta ahora, ¿esta jugando bien Cincinatti o da la sensacion de conformarse con haber llegado hasta aqui?.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No he podido ver nada hasta ahora, ¿esta jugando bien Cincinatti o da la sensacion de conformarse con haber llegado hasta aqui?.



En ataque correctos. Pero los Chiefs les están barriendo, han hecho 3 drives perfectos y espérate que no sean 4. No existe la defensa de los Bengals.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Ene 2022)

Los Bengals hacen lo que pueden, los Chiefs van a medio gas.

Por cierto el 67 de los Bengals se llama Quinton Spain















Quinton Spain (OG): Bio, News, Stats & more


A versatile veteran offensive lineman, Spain joined Cincinnati as a free agent midseason last year and went on to play a key role on the offensive line over the second half of the year ... Played in final nine games (eight starts) for the Bengals, and sta




www.bengals.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Ene 2022)

Han tenido mucha suerte los bengals, un touchdown que se han encontrado en una carrera y la última jugada que los Chiefs la han cagado al no tirar a palos.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Pues los Bengals están vivisimos. Con empate a 21 con un cuarto por delante.... Iban 21-3 abajo.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Los chiefs son mucho más que los bengals, pero llegar a un final apretado contra burrow/Chase ojito, eh.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Se les ha jodido la inercia con esa intercepcion a los bengals.


----------



## das kind (30 Ene 2022)

Mahomes fallando pases sencillos... y ahora un sack.


----------



## das kind (30 Ene 2022)

Ufff, Burrow...


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2022)

Burrow da para paja aceitosa. Menudo oil service que se está marcando, se ha escapado dos veces


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ene 2022)

Comeback.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Ene 2022)

Madre mia qué excursiones hace Mahomes.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

La defensa de los Bengals se merece una Superbowl...

Ahora la monedita de los cojones.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Pues ale, prorroga.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Joder, otra vez la monedita para los Chiefs. Al final voy a tener que ponerles una cruz y hatearles.


----------



## FROM HELL (31 Ene 2022)

Menuda potra tienen eh. Balón suelto a la mano del línea y ahora moneda. Jijiji


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

Tooooooooma los Bengals a la Superbowl


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Los Bengals vuelven a una SB 33 años despues.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

Los Bengals el año pasado ganaron 4 partidos xD


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (31 Ene 2022)

Los bengals? Really? Menos mal que no apuesto porque joder no tengo npi hubiera fallado casi todos los partidos de play off


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Pues me alegro un montón. Dejar a los Chiefs en casa en toda la 2º parte con 3 puntos y remontarles 18, merecen una Superbowl. La defensa que se han marcado, dejando a Mahomes como un panoli corriendo hacia atrás, con jugadas de 10-15 segundos que acababan en nada... brutal.

Y encima la monedita les ha jodido y de salida una intercepción.

Y Burrow y su oil show, fantastico también.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

Del 3-21 al 27-24


----------



## FROM HELL (31 Ene 2022)

Bien por los bengals  Menudo temporadon.

Y el viejo Andy hoy mal. Buscando de sobrado el TD al descanso en vez de asegurar los tres puntos. Y luego gestionando el reloj en el último drive y olvidándose un poco de la end zone. 

En cualquier caso, al final es una mano y un puto rebote que te cae perfecto. Por eso la NFL es brutal. Y por eso lo de Brady es acojonante.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Del 3-21 al 27-24



Mira simplemente que los Chiefs hubieran tirado a palos en la última jugada de la primera parte hubieran ganado.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bien por los bengals  Menudo temporadon.
> 
> Y el viejo Andy hoy mal. Buscando de sobrado el TD al descanso en vez de asegurar los tres puntos. Y luego gestionando el reloj en el último drive y olvidándose un poco de la end zone.
> 
> En cualquier caso, al final es una mano y un puto rebote que te cae perfecto. Por eso la NFL es brutal. Y por eso lo de Brady es acojonante.



Si hubieran chutado el FG antes del descanso habrian ganado, los Titans la semana pasada tambien la cagaron yendo a por la conversion tras el primer TD en vez de chutar el punto extra.


----------



## FROM HELL (31 Ene 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Los bengals? Really? Menos mal que no apuesto porque joder no tengo npi hubiera fallado casi todos los partidos de play off



JimmyG ganando la SB y siendo MVP. ¿ A como se pagará?


----------



## PalPueblo (31 Ene 2022)

hay link del de ahora?


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> hay link del de ahora?








NFL | Football







bfst.to


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

En la primera pagina del hilo pone que se pagaba a 101 que los Bengals ganasen la SB.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

Menuda comida de tarro tienen los americanos con las banderitas y el himno...


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En la primera pagina del hilo pone que se pagaba a 101 que los Bengals ganasen la SB.



Antes de empezar la temporada eran los 30º de 32 en las apuestas  .


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Antes de empezar la temporada eran los 30º de 32 en las apuestas  .



No han ganado nunca la Superbowl, me molaría que ganaran, son un equipo simpático.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En la primera pagina del hilo pone que se pagaba a 101 que los Bengals ganasen la SB.



Tercero por la cola




Edu.R dijo:


> Antes de empezar la temporada eran los 30º de 32 en las apuestas  .



Ha valido la pena hacer este seguimiento


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ene 2022)

Como deciamos ayer, en una competicion como la NFL un superclase como Mahones (insertar aqui a Rodgers, Wilson o Bress), con un superequipo como estan siendo hasta ahora los Chiefs, ya puede darse con un canto en los dientes por haber conseguido un anillo.

Y como ya han dicho por ahi arriba, esto magnifica aun mas lo que ha conseguido Brady.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, los 49ers son unos peleones, pero ganar 3 partidos fuera de casa parecía demasiado. Aunque no han estado lejos.

Hace una semana hubiera dicho que me alegraría por los Rams, pero ayer Burrow y la defensa que se cascaron los tigres de Bengala me encantó. Y no han ganado nunca. Tengo 2 semanas para pensármelo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Antes de empezar la temporada eran los 30º de 32 en las apuestas  .



Ha valido la pena hacer este seguimient


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Aunque sean rivales de division voy con los Bengals.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Es la primera SB en la que ninguno de los dos quedo entre los 3 primeros de su conferencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

Última actualizacion de las apuestas

Los Bengals se pagaban a 101 siendo el tercer favorito por la cola al principio de temporada y a 21 a comienzo de playoff. Ahora a 2.70

Si alguien ha apostado por Bengals a principio de temporada y ahora se cubre, habra multiplicado por 30 o 40 su apuesta. Y si la mantiene y ganan la SuperBowl, por 101


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Ene 2022)

vaya partidos de playoffs mas ajustados que se estan viendo
y cojones maJomes haciendo de david copperfield en la segunda parte, menuda desaparicion


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (31 Ene 2022)

Pues han estado cerca los 49. ahora el favorito son los Rams pero vete a saber


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Son favoritos los Rams pero algo me dice que ganan los Bengals, igual le meto unos eurillos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Última actualizacion de las apuestas
> 
> Los Bengals se pagaban a 101 siendo el tercer favorito por la cola al principio de temporada y a 21 a comienzo de playoff. Ahora a 2.70
> 
> Si alguien ha apostado por Bengals a principio de temporada y ahora se cubre, habra multiplicado por 30 o 40 su apuesta. Y si la mantiene y ganan la SuperBowl, por 101



Este fin de semana empieza el VI Naciones, habra que hacer un hilo.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Este fin de semana empieza el VI Naciones, habra que hacer un hilo.



Yo me encargo.

También podemos seguir de refilón el 6 naciones B, que hay plazas para el Mundial.


----------



## golden graham (31 Ene 2022)

No entiendo como un equipo tan ordenado y bueno en defensa como San Francisco tiene a un QB tan malo como Jimmy G


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2022)

Vaya follon con lo del Brian Flores


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya follon con lo del Brian Flores



¿Que esta pasando?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que esta pasando?.



Hay varias cosillas:

-Por un lado denuncia que el dueño de su equipo le pagaba 100.000 $ por cada partido que se dejara ganar. Y que él se negó

-Por otro lado se pone a hablar por Whatsapp con Belicick y este le felicita por su nuevo trabajo de entrenador de Giants. Luego se da cuenta de que Belicick se habia confundido y que estaba hablando con Daball, con lo que el deduce que los Giants solo le hicieron la entrevista para cumplir el cupo racial, pero que ya estaba decidido el puesto

-Cuando se entrevistó con Broncos, dice que John Elway vino todo borracho y demas

-Y luego una cuarta de QB tampering pero esta no sé de que iba el asunto


----------



## Fatty (4 Feb 2022)

Hola


----------



## Edu.R (5 Feb 2022)

Tenéis el topic del 6 naciones abierto para ir comentando.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Feb 2022)

Fatty dijo:


> Hola
> Ver archivo adjunto 931997
> Ver archivo adjunto 931998



Todo un visionario.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que esta es la SB que menos me motiva de los ultimos años, no se porque.


----------



## Truki (13 Feb 2022)

El partido es muy interesante y no se ve un favorito claro . Lástima del horario y del espectáculo del intermedio, si no fuera por eso me pegaría a la pantalla .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Feb 2022)

Yo me la bajare mañana y la vere tranquilamente.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Feb 2022)

Pronostico un 34-20 para Rams.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Feb 2022)

Yo la veré en directo, lástima de BITXO y no poder verla acompañado como siempre.

Voy con los Bengals. Que el cuento de hadas termine como tiene que terminar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Feb 2022)

Truki dijo:


> El partido es muy interesante y no se ve un favorito claro . Lástima del horario y del espectáculo del intermedio, si no fuera por eso me pegaría a la pantalla .



Pues este año no empieza tan tarde, a las 00:30

Me gustaría que ganasen los Bengals.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pues este año no empieza tan tarde, a las 00:30
> .



Pues como cada año


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Feb 2022)

Lo siento por Stafford y por kupp, pero espero que ganen los de Ohio.

Por roster es favorito rams, pero bengals están en modo inmortal. Les da igual ir perdiendo de paliza, que burrow este controlado. Que no les salga el plan de juego... Hacen un par de ajustes, les concedes un Big play...y ya estás jodido.


----------



## PalPueblo (13 Feb 2022)

Cuánto dura el intermedio?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Cuánto dura el intermedio?



En los partidos normales 13 minutos

En la SuperBowl 30 minutos


----------



## Edu.R (13 Feb 2022)

El intermedio de este año me da mucha pereza. Lleva unos años que musicalmente me parece que no está al nivel de antaño.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Feb 2022)

A 2.h y 30 m de que comience oficialmente el Superbowl


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues como cada año



A coño no había años que empezaba más tarde? Estoy atontao.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El intermedio de este año me da mucha pereza. Lleva unos años que musicalmente me parece que no está al nivel de antaño.



Lo de Shakira y Jennifer Lopez es bastante insuperable.



Los de este año los conocen en su puta casa

Rappers Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Eminem and Kendrick Lamar will join R&B singer Mary J. Blige


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Here we are.


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Feb 2022)

Empiezan fuertes las defensas.


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Feb 2022)

Pues los Ram anotan relativamente fácil. Tras jugársela los Bengals...


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Feb 2022)

Cincinnati Bengals vs Los Angeles Rams - WeakStreams.com - NBA, MMA, UFC, Boxing, NFL Sports HD Streams - Weakstreams


Cincinnati Bengals is going head to head with Los Angeles Rams starting on February 13, 2022 11:30 PM ET at , city, . The match is a part of the 2021/2022 – Round 96. Event details: NAME: Cincinnati Bengals – Los Angeles Rams DATE: February 13, 2022 11:30 PM TIME: 11:30 UTC … Continue reading...




weakstreams.com


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Pues los Ram anotan relativamente fácil. Tras jugársela los Bengals...



Son los favoritos los rams, han ganado una superbowl en su historia, los bengals ninguna y sorpresa en la final q esten


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

A ver, los Rams TIENEN que ganar la final. Obviamente un partido así lo quiere ganar todo el mundo, pero viendo como han gestionado recursos, los Rams tienen el futuro bastante hipotecado. Los Bengals tienen una base cojonuda y encima nadie contaba con ellos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Feb 2022)

Rap de la vieja escuela en el medio tiempo ...
Still.....


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Feb 2022)

Otro año que no me veo el show del descanso. 

El partido lo esperado. Igualdad y Bengals yendo de menos a mas. A ver si anotan en este primer drive.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Otro año que no me veo el show del descanso.
> 
> El partido lo esperado. Igualdad y Bengals yendo de menos a mas. A ver si anotan en este primer drive.



Si antes lo digo...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Bengals haciendo mucho con muy poco.

Si esto acaba en TD se les pone muy de cine.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Feb 2022)

Han salvado medio match ball los rams.


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Feb 2022)

Suscribo lo de salvar.

Y lo de hacer mucho con muy poco.

Están teniendo muchas dificultades para superar la defensa en la distancia corta, pero las dos veces que han pasado las primeras líneas el hueco ha sido enorme. Este QB parece un De la Peña, sólo le vale el pase guapo, el metrónomo de Xavi no lo lleva bien.

Como no tengo ni idea, no sé quién ha sido el que ha hecho el pase de los Bengals, pero ha sido la quinta vez en la historia que un no-QB hace el pase de TD en un SB.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Bengals me da que va a tener que jugar a no encajar y aguantar esos 4 pts como sea.

El bloqueo del extra point en el 2°TD de los Rams les obliga a un TD. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Pues que penita por los Bengals, pero la verdad que han sacado mucho donde casi no había. Hubieran sido unos campeones épicos.

Enhorabuena a los Rams, hicieron su apuesta y les salió bien.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Feb 2022)

Puta suerte asquerosa de los rams de mierda


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Aun no he visto el partido, pero por lo que leo los Bengals son el equipo mas desgraciado de toda la liga.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Pues nada compañeros.

Creo que han sido unos playoff muy buenos.

La final empezó más vistosa de lo que acabó y al final los Rams se llevaron el gato al agua. California y Cincinnatti no se llevan bien.

Habria sido precioso ver a los Bengals llevárselo a base de aguante y cojones, pero no ha podido ser. Los cuentos no siempre tienen finales felices. Además el modelo cortoplacista que han usado los Rams, pues no sé. No me gusta lo de traer los recursos del futuro para disfrutar el presente.

El año que viene una nueva oportunidad para todos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El año que viene una nueva oportunidad para todos.



Excepto para los Lions.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

A todo esto el equipo de Washington se va a llamar a partir de ahora Commanders, un nombre bastante Paco la verdad.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Tu dijiste en las primeras paginas que Sttaford ganaria el anillo este año.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, @Haskelark_ ¿que paso con tu antiguo usuario?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

No me gustaria estar en el pellejo de Jared Goff.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Feb 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por cierto, @Haskelark_ ¿que paso con tu antiguo usuario?.



¿quien era?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Feb 2022)

Madre mia el facemask del receptor de los Bengals en su segundo TD. Despues diran del VAR en la liga española.

Aunque luego han resarcido a los Rams con un holding en la red zone mas justo que los calzoncillos de un torero.

Bueno, como se dice siempre las defensas ganan campeonatos y esta noche la defensiva de L.A ha cazado a Burrow seis veces en la segunda parte.

Y los que dicen que los Rams han hipotecado su futuro y blao, blao, blao, que les echen un galgo. Ellos ya tienen su anillo y ya veremos los que consiguen todos esos equipos que planifican "tan bien" a largo plazo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

¿El de tu avatar es Hasbullah Magomedov?, me descojono cada vez que lo veo.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Para el periodo 2022-2025 habrá un partido de NFL en Alemania (2 veces en Frankfurt y 2 veces en Munich).

Estoy pensando que ahora que el calendario no es simétrico, la NFL puede acabar sacando 16 partidos cada año de EEUU. Asi favorece la neutralidad (8 casa, 8 fuera, y 1 en territorio neutral) y expande el campeonato. Es un win-win en toda regla.

De momento el año que viene habrá cinco fuera de EEUU, como en 2019.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En los partidos normales 13 minutos
> 
> En la SuperBowl 30 minutos



30 segundos


----------



## Sapere_Aude (14 Feb 2022)

Quería que ganaran los Bengals para que el año de la retirada de Brady, un QB de segundo año y contra todo pronóstico se acabara llevando el anillo, una vez más.

Pero los Rams se lo merecían. Han sido muy sólidos en defensa y en ataque. La defensa de los Bengals mejor de lo que esperaba. Con que estos hagan algún fichaje para proteger a Burrow, creo que tenemos equipo para rato porque sus jugadores clave son o rookies o jugadores de segundo año.

Como dije unos comentarios atrás, no sé por qué le dabais tan poco crédito a los Rams. Merecido campeón.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Visto el partido creo que estoy en condiciones de afirmar que los Bengals no van a ganar una SB en la puta vida.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Feb 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Quería que ganaran los Bengals para que el año de la retirada de Brady, un QB de segundo año y contra todo pronóstico se acabara llevando el anillo, una vez más.
> 
> Pero los Rams se lo merecían. Han sido muy sólidos en defensa y en ataque. La defensa de los Bengals mejor de lo que esperaba. Con que estos hagan algún fichaje para proteger a Burrow, creo que tenemos equipo para rato porque sus jugadores clave son o rookies o jugadores de segundo año.
> 
> ...



¿Ya es seguro que se retira Brady?.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (15 Feb 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Ya es seguro que se retira Brady?.



Sí. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Truki (15 Feb 2022)

Pues TB12 debería retirarse con los 79er que para eso fue su equipo de siempre y más viendo que mantiene un nivel como para estirar un poco su carrera - leyenda .


----------



## Truki (15 Feb 2022)

Joder, pues es verdad, cambiamos el 7 por el 4 y aquí no ha pasado nada -


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

Alemania tiene liga de NFL. De hecho es un pais con mucha afición, conozco mucha gente que ve la Superbowl. Ponte a ver uno de sus partidos y descubriras lo que es el PAQUISMO NFL.

La NFL tiene un componente cultural muy importante. Mira, este año quieren hacer Eurovisión versión EEUU. Alomejor al principio funciona por la novedad, pero nunca jamás podrá competir con el original de Europa, solamente por tradición. Lo mismo pasa con la NFL. Son competiciones que van ligadas a una cultura.

Yo veo lo de que acaben siendo, a medio plazo, 16 partidos fuera de EEUU, pero eso es lo máximo que va a haber.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania tiene liga de NFL. De hecho es un pais con mucha afición, conozco mucha gente que ve la Superbowl. Ponte a ver uno de sus partidos y descubriras lo que es el PAQUISMO NFL.
> 
> La NFL tiene un componente cultural muy importante. Mira, este año quieren hacer Eurovisión versión EEUU. Alomejor al principio funciona por la novedad, pero nunca jamás podrá competir con el original de Europa, solamente por tradición. Lo mismo pasa con la NFL. Son competiciones que van ligadas a una cultura.
> 
> Yo veo lo de que acaben siendo, a medio plazo, 16 partidos fuera de EEUU, pero eso es lo máximo que va a haber.



De hecho, en EEUU hasta se tragan entero el partido de los Lions el dia de Accion de Gracias. :


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Feb 2022)

_El ultimátum de Gisele Bündchen para forzar a Tom Brady a retirarse: "O el fútbol americano o yo".

Gisele Bündchen estaba "aterrorizada" por las secuelas físicas y mentales que podría sufrir Tom Brady con 44 años si jugada un año más después de 22 temporadas en activo en la NFL._


----------



## Edu.R (18 Feb 2022)

Balón, fama y colegas, o coñito y a dormir.


----------



## Truki (19 Feb 2022)

Pues no sé qué clase de secuelas físicas o mentales puede sufrir Brady teniendo en cuenta lo protegido que está jugando en su posición. Suena más a “noticia” de relleno de gazetillas aburridos ahora entre temporada .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Feb 2022)

Desbandada en Tampa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Mar 2022)

Brady sigue otra temporada en los Bucs.


----------

